# Forum Other Languages Slavic languages Ukrainian  Різні пісні

## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t4DDd2aPWzI http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pxlTtN8xme0   *Київський вальс* 
Музика: *П. Майборода*
Слова: *А. Малишко*
Виконавець: *Юрій Гуляєв* 
Ночі солов’їні, ночі весняні,
Доли подніпровські наснились мені. 
Знову цвітуть каштани,
Хвиля дніпровська б’є.
Молодість мила, — ти щастя моє.
Знову цвітуть каштани,
Хвиля дніпровська б’є.
Молодість мила, — ти щастя моє. 
Далі неозорії, далі київські сади,
Друже незабутній, ти прийдеш сюди. 
Знову цвітуть каштани,
Хвиля дніпровська б’є.
Молодість мила, — ти щастя моє.
Знову цвітуть каштани,
Хвиля дніпровська б’є.
Молодість мила, — ти щастя моє. 
Нам би ще зустрітися в солов’їну ніч,
Теплі зорі київські сяли б довіч. 
Знову цвітуть каштани,
Хвиля дніпровська б’є.
Молодість мила, — ти щастя моє.
Знову цвітуть каштани,
Хвиля дніпровська б’є.
Молодість мила, — ти щастя моє. 
1950  «Киевский вальс» (перевод на русский).

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=11  Виконує Дмитро Гнатюк http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mQEPLmTHNG0 Таїсія Повалій http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n589HAIH60o  Таня Буланова   *Черемшина* 
Знов зозулі голос чути в лісі,
Ластівки гніздечко звили в стрісі.
А вівчар жене отару плаєм,
Тьохнув пісню соловей за гаєм. 
Приспів:
Всюди буйно квітне черемшина,
Мов до шлюбу вбралася калина.
Вівчара в садочку, в тихому куточку,
Жде дівчина, жде. 
Йшла вона всадок повз осокори,
Задивилась на високі гори,
Де з беріз спадають чисті роси,
Цвіт калини приколола в коси. 
Приспів. 
Вже за обрій сонечко сідає,
З полонини їй вівчар співає:
Я прийду до тебе, як отару
З водопою зажену в кошару. 
Приспів. 
Ось і вечір, вівці біля броду,
З черемоша пють холодну воду.
У садочку вівчара стрічає
Дівчинонька, що його кохає. 
Приспів.   

> *плай,* ю, _ч., діал._ Стежка в горах. _Юра йшов довгий час верхом, плаєм, лишаючи село по лівій руці_ (Фр.)

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=08  Виконує  *Дмитро Гнатюк*  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_2JoqxqkhjA  http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=07  *ПІСНЯ ПРО РУШНИК* 
Рідна мати моя, ти ночей не доспала, 
Ти водила мене у поля край села, 
І в дорогу далеку ти мене на зорі проводжала, 
І рушник вишиваний на щастя дала. 
І в дорогу далеку ти мене на зорі проводжала, 
І рушник вишиваний на щастя, на долю дала. 
Хай на ньому цвіте росяниста доріжка, 
І зелені луги, й солов’їні гаї, 
І твоя незрадлива материнська ласкава усмішка, 
І засмучені очі хороші твої. 
І твоя незрадлива материнська ласкава усмішка, 
І засмучені очі хороші, блакитні твої. 
Я візьму той рушник, простелю, наче долю, 
В тихім шелесті трав, в щебетанні дібров. 
І на тім рушничкові оживе все знайоме до болю: 
І дитинство, й розлука, і вірна любов. 
І на тім рушничкові оживе все знайоме до болю: 
І дитинство, й розлука, й твоя материнська любов. 
*** 
Джерело: Найкращі пісні України. Київ, “Майдан”, 1992.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=18  Виконує  Дмитро Гнатюк http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y1GJrCkJ_Mw   - Виконує Анатолiй Солов'яненко  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kq7XyCgUHyA  - Виконує Iван Козловський http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vrB5jKHLga0 - Виконує Василий Герелло    *Дивлюсь я на небо*  
Автор текста : Петренко М.  
Композитор: Заремба В.   
Дивлюсь я на небо та й думку гадаю:
Чому я не сокіл, чому не літаю,
Чому мені, Боже, Ти крилець не дав?- 
Я б землю покинув і в небо злітав! 
Далеко за хмари, подалі від світу,
Шукать собі долі, на горе - привіту,
І ласки у зірок, у сонця просить (благать),
У світі їх яснім все горе втопить. (себе показать) 
Бо долі ще змалку здаюсь я не любий,- 
Я наймит у неї, хлопцюга приблудний;
Чужий я у долі, чужий у людей!
Хіба ж хто кохає нерідних дітей?.. 
Кохаюся лихом і щастя не знаю.
І гірко без долі свій вік коротаю;
Й у горі спізнав я, що тільки одна -
Далекеє небо - моя сторона...

----------


## garmonistka

Щире вдячна - Лампада - Ukrainian music is lovely! дуже кохаю!!
I adore Okean El'zy!  Do you have any more!?!?
xxxG

----------


## Lampada

> Щире вдячна - Лампада - Ukrainian music is lovely! дуже кохаю!!
> I adore Okean El'zy!  Do you have any more!?!?
> xxxG

   ::  
I can only copy here songs with MP3 which were already posted somewhere on the net.  I'll remember Okean El'zy in case I'll come across it.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Thanks Lampada!!!   ::   
I now love Ukranian music too! Please, do not hesitate to post more Ukranian music!!!

----------


## N

Песни в исполнении Дмитрия Гнатюка. Очень рекомендую.
Все это лежит в полусекретном ящике ::  
пароль тут -  http://webboard.ru/mes.php?id=14091084& ... lst=&arhv=

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=17  Дмитро Гнатюк  http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=05  - Микола Кондратюк  *Марічка* 
Слова: Михайло Ткач
Музика: Степан Сабадаш 
В'ється, наче змійка, неспокійна річка, 
Тулиться близенько до підніжжя гір. 
А на тому боці, там живе Марічка, 
В хаті, що сховалась у зелений бір.  
Як із хати вийде, на порозі стане - 
Аж блищить красою широчінь ріки. 
А як усміхнеться, ще й з-під лоба гляне: 
"Хоч скачи у воду" - кажуть парубки.  
Не питайте, хлопці, чом я одинокий 
Берегом так пізно мовчазний ходжу. 
Там на тому боці загубив (залишив ?) я спокій 
І туди дороги я не знаходжу.  
Та нехай сміється неспокійна річка, 
Все одно на той бік я путі знайду: 
"Чуєш, чи не чуєш, чарівна Марічко, 
Я до твого серця кладку прокладу."

----------


## Lampada

Павло Дворський

----------


## Lampada

Сонце-Хмари

----------


## Lampada

Ти моя Україна.  
Нас розкидує життя по всьому світу,
Але всі ми - України рідні діти.
І коли вже ностальгія душу крає,
Мені пам'ять Україну повертає.
Україно - прихилюся я до тебе,
Помолюся за твоє безкрайнє небо.
Твоя мова калинова, солов'їна,
Зігріває моє серце Україна -
Україна. 
Ти моя Україна, і до тебе я лину,
Бо моє тут коріння, бо моє тут ім'я.
Ти моя Україна, я для тебе дитина,
Я для тебе дитина, я частинка твоя. 
Ти мене поклич і я тебе почую,
Твої болі, твої радощі відчую.
Повертатися до тебе буду знову,
Бо в житті моєму ти не випадкова -
Україна.
Україна. 
Ти моя Україна, і до тебе я лину,
Бо моє тут коріння, бо моє тут ім'я.
Ти моя Україна, я для тебе дитина,
Я для тебе дитина, я частинка твоя. 
Ти моя Україна, і до тебе я лину,
Бо моє тут коріння, бо моє тут ім'я.
Ти моя Україна, я для тебе дитина,
Я для тебе дитина, я частинка твоя.

----------


## Lampada

Гай, зелений гай 
Bиконує ВІА «Смерічка» 
Слова: Юрій Рибчинський
Музика: Олександр Злотник             
Там, де зустрів тебе, там шумить і нині
Гай, зелений гай
Там полюбив, як я, твої очі сині
 Гай, зелений гай
Там полюбив, як я, твій веселий голос
 Гай, зелений гай
 Там ти спитала: "що буде з нами, любий,
Як мине розмай?" 
Приспів:
 Ти щаслива будеш,    (3)
 Грай, музико, грай!
А мене забудеш,
А мене забудеш,
А мене забудеш
 Грай, музико, грай!
Можеш все забути     (3)
 Тільки пам'ятай
 Зоряну дорогу,
Зоряну дорогу,
Зоряну дорогу        
  В гай, зелений гай.

----------


## Lampada

Білі лілеї 
Слова: Степан Литвин
Музика: Олександр Злотник             
Мені здавалося, як лілії зривав,
 Що тих квіток у нас немало.
Я їх коханій дарував,
 Я їх коханій дарував,
   Мене кохана цілувала. 
 А білі квіти юнаки несли в човни,
 А білі квіти рвали всюди...
 І важко плакали вони,
   І важко плакали вони,
   І важко плакали, мов люди.
 І нас покинули вони,
  І нас покинули вони,
   Немов любов,   що вже не буде. 
Уже літа на білих конях пропливли,
По білих квітах геть промчали,
І квіти вже не зацвіли,
І квіти вже не зацвіли,
Де нас кохані зустрічали. 
Ой хто ж так ніжно їх лілеями назвав,
Немов признався у коханні?
Якби ж я знав, коли зривав,
Якби ж я знав, коли зривав,
Що людям тих квіток не стане...
Якби ж я знав, коли зривав,
Якби ж я знав, коли зривав,
Що ті квітки для нас останні!

----------


## MalenkayaKatinka

Спасибо все за песни!
дякую!

----------


## detail

мне вот такая понравилась: 
Автор: Григорий Чубай
Музыка: Плач Єремії  http://www.plach-jeremiji.org.ua/downlo ... dxodit.mp3 
Так спроквола надходить 
Найтемніша на світі ніч 
І заступає 
Одним єдине моє вікно 
І заступає зеленими очима 
Червону потоптану траву 
Що здавалась мені 
Птахом підстреленим 
А той той птах 
Ні як злетіти не міг 
Ніч заступає 
Руками всохле дерево 
Ніч заступає 
Палюче сонце 
І заступає 
Розважливими словами 
Якусь дуже сумну мелодію 
Я вже нічого 
Крім тої ночі не бачу 
Та тільки чую 
Як десь далеко далеко 
Поза іі руками 
Поза її вустами 
Поза її очима 
Раптом залопоче крилами 
Червона трава 
Довго літає над нами 
ещё:  http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=13 
Ти не маєш довкола 
свічадонька жодного 
де б не мала себе чужої 
пошукай собі інших плес 
щоб надивитись на себе
лиши для мене в магнітофоні
пісеньку   про своє залишання
свій біг зачавши жартома 
втечи таки насправді 
піщаним берегом побіжи опівночі
нехай аж до ранку тутешня вода
доганяє Тебе руслом
нехай біжить попереду сріблястий окунь  
    із шматочком місяця
дорогу воді освітлює  (x2) 
Тобі услід не дивитимусь
лише листопадове очі заплющу  
я цього не побачу
як листочки слідів опадуть
із гіляччя стежок 
сяде навпроти зозуля німа
в неї від літа іній на дзьобі
   дам їй погортати торішній гербарій
що його назбирали 
вітер і Ти       
вітер і Ти      (x3)

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

http://youtube.com/watch?v=1TQvlsc5iWo  *София Ротару*  
ОДНА КАЛИНА
Музыка – Руслан Квинта Слова – Виталий Куровский  
Сумно, сумно аж за край...
Не дивись на мене, грай, музико, грай!
Зимно, зимно на душі...
Забирай, що хочеш, тількі залиши 
Одну калину за вiкном,
Одну родину за столом,
Одну стежину, щоб до дому йшла сама,
Одну любов на все життя,
Одну журбу до забуття
І Україну, бо в нас іншої нема! 
Cумно, сумно аж за край...
Так чого ж ти плачеш? Грай, музико, грай!
Крапля горя не зальє,
Наливай, козаче, бо у нас ще є 
Одна калина за вiкном,
Одна родина за столом,
Одна стежина, щоб до дому йшла сама,
Одна любов на все життя,
Одна журба до забуття
І Україна, бо в нас іншої нема! 
Сумно, так і не засну,
Краще буду думать про свою весну
Та й війду за небокрай...
Вперше, як в останнє, грай, музико, грай 
Про ту калину за вiкном,
Одну родину за столом,
Одну стежину, щоб до дому йшла сама,
Одну любов на все життя,
Одну журбу до забуття
І Україну, бо в нас іншої нема!

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=07 Дмитро Гнатюк http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=01  *Два кольори* 
Слова: Дмитро Павличко
Музика: Олександр Білаш   
Як я малим збирався навесні
Іти у світ незнаними шляхами.
Сорочку мати вишила мені,
Червоними і чорними,
Червоними і чорними нитками. 
Два кольори мої два кольори
Оба на полотні, в душі моїй оба.
Два кольори мої два кольори:
Червоне то любов, а чорне то журба. 
Мене водило в безвісті життя,
Та я вертався на свої пороги.
Переплелись як мамине шиття
Мої сумні і радісні дороги. 
Мені війнула в очі сивина
Та я нічого не несу додому,
Лиш згорточок старого полотна
І вишите моє життя на ньому.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=08  Iван Козловський  *РЕВЕ ТА СТОГНЕ ДНIПР ШИРОКИЙ* 
Слова Т. Г. Шевченко 
Реве та й стогне Днiпр широкий,
Сердитий вiтер завива,
Додолу верби гне високi,
Горами хвилю пiдiйма. 
I блiдий мiсяць на ту пору,
Iз хмари де-де виглядав,
Неначе човен в синiм морi
То виринав, то потопав. 
Ще третi пiвнi не спiвали,
Нiхто нiде не гомонiв,
Сичi в гаю перекликались,
Та ясен раз-у-раз скрипiв.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=01   Iван Козловський  *Чорнiï брови, карiï очi,*
Темнi, як нiчка, яснi, как день!
Ой, очi, очi, очi дiвочi,
Де ж ви навчились зводить людей? 
Вас i немає, а ви мов тута,
Свiтите в душу, як двi зорi.
Чи в вас улита якась отрута,
Чи, може, справдi ви знахарi? 
Чорнiï брови – стрiчки шовковi,
Все б тiльки вами я любувавсь.
Карiï очi, очi дiвочi,
Все б тiльки я дивився на вас! 
Чорнiï брови, карiï очi!
Страшно дивиться пiд час на вас:
Не будеш спати нi вдень, нi вночи,
Все будеш думать, очi, про вас.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=03        *Пісня з полонини* 
Слова: Олена Пономаренко
Музика: Степан Сабадаш  
Сонце сіло за горами
Та й за верховину,
А гуцул давно чекає
Кохану дівчину. 
Приспів:
Пісне з полонини,
Полинь до дівчини!
Розкажи, як я кохаю,    |
Як її чекаю.            |(2) 
Так запали в душу коси,
Стрічками обвиті,
Як волошки, сині очі -
Єдині на світі. 
Приспів. 
Не розкажуть про кохання
Їй вуста несмілі,
В пісні серце розкриваю
Я дівчині милій. 
Приспів. 
А коли засяють зорі
Понад рідним плаєм,
Ніжну пісню про кохання
Разом доспіваєм.  
Джерело: сайт "Українські пісні" http://www.pisni.org.ua

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=03 
Виконує:  *Дмитро Гнатюк*  *Чорнобривці* 
Чорнобривців насіяла мати 
У моїм світанковім краю. 
Та й навчила веснянки співати 
Про квітучу надію свою. 
Приспів.
Як на ті чорнобривці погляну,
Бачу матір стареньку. 
Бачу руки твої, моя мамо, 
Твою ласку я чую, рідненька. 
Я розлуки та зустрічі знаю, 
Бачив я у чужій стороні 
Чорнобривці із рідного краю, 
Що насіяла ти навесні. 
Приспів.
Як на ті чорнобривці погляну,
Бачу матір стареньку. 
Бачу руки твої, моя мамо, 
Твою ласку я чую, рідненька. 
Прилітають до нашого поля 
Із далеких країв журавлі. 
Розквітають і квіти, і доля 
На моїй українській землі. 
Приспів.
Як на ті чорнобривці погляну,
Бачу матір стареньку. 
Бачу руки твої, моя мамо, 
Твою ласку я чую, рідненька.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=05 
Виконує:  *Дмитро Гнатюк*  *Очі волошкові* 
Слова: Анатолій Драгомирецький
Музика: Степан Сабадаш   
  Я іду багряним садом,
Туман ляга на лист опалий,
Тут колись ходили рядом,
А навкруги - весна буяла! 
Приспів:
   Ой ви очі волошкові,
   Мов троянди, пелюстки-вуста,
   Стан твій ніжний, смерековий,
   Ти веснянко моя чарівна. 
Не забуть мені тi ночі,
Цілунок вуст твоїх медових,
і тепер так серце хоче
Вуста твої відчути знову! 
Приспів. 
Дні ідуть, літа минають,
Зове душа: "Прийди кохана!",
Ти повернешся, я знаю,
Моя любов, моя жадана! 
Приспів.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=06 
Виконує:   *Дмитро Гнатюк*  *Цвітуть осінні тихі небеса* 
Слова: Андрій Малишко
Музика: Олександр Білаш 
  Цвітуть осінні тихі небеса,
Де ти стоїш, блакитна, як роса.
В очах засмуток темний, мов ожина.
Моя кохана, мріялось - дружина.
Лиш сон далекий видивом майне,
Хоч не забудь, а згадуй ти мене. 
Я під вікном прилину повесні,
Щоб ти знялася пташкою вві сні.
Де обнімала кучері-волосся,
Де пригортала те, що не збулося,
Що не воскресло в літечко сяйне.
Хоч не забудь, а згадуй ти мене. 
У тебе смуток - в мене ревний жаль,
У тебе вечір - в мене ніч і даль.
Я під вікном постою із журбою,
Куди ж мені подітися з тобою?
Хай серце серцю звісткою війне,
Хоч не забудь, а згадуй ти мене...

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=08 
Виконує:  *Дмитро Гнатюк*  *Ясени*  
Слова: Михайло Ткач
Музика: Олександр Білаш 
  Ясени, ясени,
Бачу вас за селом край дороги,
Бачу вас у красі,
Коли світиться ранок в росі.
Ви приходите в сни,
Як дитинство моє босоноге,
Ви приходите в сни,
Кучеряві мої ясени. 
Ясени, ясени,
Наді мною шумлять ваші крона,
І,неначе літа,
Жовте листя за вітром зліта.
Перший сніг сивини
Я приніс, як тривогу, на скронях,
Перший сніг сивини
Впав на скроні мої, ясени. 
Ясени, ясени,
За селом прокричали лелеки
І холодний, як лід,
Залишили на обрії слід,
Їм шукати весни
І летіти далеко-далеко,
Їм шукати весни
І вертатись до вас, ясени. 
Ясени, ясени,
Бачу вас за селом край дороги,
Вам вклоняюсь до ніг,
Як вертаю з далеких доріг.
Ви приходите в сни,
Як дитинство моє босоноге,
Ви приходите в сни,
Кучеряві мої ясени. 
Ясени, ясени,
Ви приходите в сни...

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=10      
Виконує:  *Дмитро Гнатюк*  *Летять, ніби чайки...* 
Слова: Лада Рева
Музика: Юдіф Рожавська   
  Летять, ніби чайки, і дні, і ночі
В синю даль, в синю даль,
А серце мені шепоче:
- Кинь печаль, кинь печаль. 
Ген, сонце у хвилях заграло,
І радість витає навкруг!
Наче в світі не стало      | (3)
Розлук... 
Хай весни, мов птиці, казково – сині,
Відлетять, відлетять,
Я тільки тебе єдину
Буду ждать, буду ждать. 
Я вірю – повернеться щастя, 
З тобою зустрінемось знов.
Ти скажи, чи не згасла     | (3)
Любов... 
Летять, ніби чайки, і дні, і ночі
В синю даль, в синю даль,
А серце мені шепоче:
- Кинь печаль, кинь печаль.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=11       
Виконує: *Дмитро Гнатюк*   *Ой ти, дівчино, з горіха зерня* 
Слова: Іван Франко
Музика: Анатолій Кос-Анатольський   
  Ой ти, дівчино, з горіха зерня,
Чом твоє серденько - колюче терня? 
Чом твої устонька - тиха молитва,
А твоє слово остре, як бритва? 
Чом твої очі сяють тим чаром,
Що то запалює серце пожаром? 
Ох, тії очі темніші ночі,
Хто в них задивиться, й сонця не хоче! 
І чом твій усміх - для мене скрута,
Серце бентежить, як буря люта? 
Ой ти, дівчино, ясная зоре!
Ти мої радощі, ти моє горе! 
Тебе видаючи, любити мушу,
Тебе кохаючи, загублю душу.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=13 
Виконує: *Дмитро Гнатюк*  *Чом, чом, Земле моя* 
Слова: Віра Лебедова
Музика: Денис Січинський   
  Чом, чом, чом, Земле моя,
Так люба ти мені, так люба ти мені,
Чом, чом, чом, земле моя, 
Чарує так мене краса твоя? 
Чим, чим, чим мене манить
Пташні твоєї спів,
Запашний цвіт лісів?
Чим, чим, чим?
Манить мене
Водиця струй твоїх,
Що тут пливе? 
Тим, тим, тим!
Дитино, знай,
Бо тут ти вперше світ
Узріла в яри літ;
Тим, тим, тим!
Дитини, знай,
Бо води й ті ліси-
Твій рідний край! 
Тут, тут, тут!
Діди твої
Пролили кров свою,
За віру і свободу;
Тут, тут, тут!
Усі твої,
Найближчі серденьку
І дорогі!

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=14 
Виконує: *Дмитро Гнатюк*  *Заграй ми, цигане старий* 
Слова: Сидір Воробкевич
Музика: Сидір Воробкевич   
     Заграй ми, цигане старий, такої, як бажаю,
   Грошей ти дам, вина ти дам, і всього, що лиш маю. 
Бо лютий біль отут горить і груди розпирає,
І бідне серце так болить, що гине — умирає. 
Заграй, старий, отую піснь, що то колись співала
Старенька ненька, як мене в колисці колисала. 
Чаруй мені минувші дні, літа ті молодії.
Прегарні золотаві сни, той рай і ті надії. 
Провадь мене ти звуком тим в садочок, де я грався,
Чаруй і друзів всіх моїх, що ними я пишався. 
Чаруй мені дівчину ту, що мною гордувала,
Збуди ти всіх, що вже земля навіки повкривала. 
Збуди, чаруй минуле все; най ще хоч раз заплачу,
Бо сліз немає, відколи доленьки не бачу. 
Заграй старий! Як потечуть дві сльози по личеньку,
То легше стане на душі і легше на серденьку.

----------


## Zaya

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=12  *Гуцулка Ксеня* 
Цю пісню виконували: Алла Кудлай, Андрій Князь 
Темна нічка гори вкрила,
Полонину всю залила,
А в ній постать сніжно-біла,
Гуцул Ксеню в ній впізнав. 
Приспів:
Гуцулко Ксеню, я тобі на трембіті
Лиш одній в цілім світі розкажу про любов.
Душа страждає, звук трембіти лунає
А що серце кохає, бо гаряче мов жар. 
В Черемоша грали хвилі,
Сумували очі сині,
І палкі слова кохання
Тихо Ксені промовляв. 
Приспів 
Вже минуло тепле літо,
Гуцул іншу любить скрито,
А гуцулку чорноброву
Він в останню ніч прощав. 
Приспів (2)

----------


## Zaya

http://cheremshyna.org.ua/audio/sokoly_ ... iubovi.ram  *Усі ми прагнемо любові* 
Виконує: гурт «Соколи»
Слова: Вадим Крищенко
Музика: Марія Шалайкевич 
Біля річки за покосами,
Біля тихої води
На кораблику із осені
Я пливу туди-сюди. 
А кораблик той хитається — 
Не дістать рукою дна.
Виглядає, сподівається
На зустрічного човна. 
Приспів (2 р.):
Усі ми прагнемо любові — 
Чи юні, чи немолоді.
Усі ми — як листки вербові
На темній і сумній воді.  
Ще надіється, ще віриться,
Що погляне сонце мить,
Та вода уже не гріється,
Не лоскоче, як колись. 
Запливаю в жовті обрії,
У печаль густу таку.
Чи пришле хтось вістку добрую
На багряному листку? 
Приспів (2 р.)

----------


## Zaya

> *смерéка,* и, _ж._ Багаторічне вічнозелене хвойне дерево з конусоподібною кроною; ялина звичайна. _Смереки гомонять високі_ (Л. Укр.) // Деревина цього дерева.

 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dLkz5NLi ... re=related 
Дзвони  *Ой, смереко* 
Слова і музика: Любомир Яким 
На краю села хатина,
Загляда в вікно смерека,
В тій хатині є дівчина,
Та до неї так далеко. 
Приспів (2 р.):
Ой, смереко,
Розкажи мені, смереко,
Чом ростеш ти так далеко,
Чарівна моя смереко.  
Вийди, чічко, до потічку,
Бачити тебе я мушу,
Ти запала мені в серце,
Полонила мою душу. 
Приспів 
Вже Карпати осінь вкрила,
Полонину всю залила,
Лиш дівчину свою любу
Ми з тобою не зустріли. 
Приспів (2 р.)   

> *чíчка,* и, _ж. діал._ Квітка. * У порівн. — _Сей хлопчик був мій одинак… три роки мав… як чічка…_ (Фр.)

 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3iljrBXkoLo 
Варіант, що виконує Mad Heads [XL]: 
На краю села хатина,
Загляда в вікно смерека,
А в хатині є дівчина,
Та до неї так далеко. 
Приспів:
Ой, смереко
Розкажи мені, смереко,
Чом ростеш ти так далеко,
Чарівна моя смереко.  Вийди, мила, на озерце,
Бачити тебе я мушу.
Ти запала мені в серце,
Полонила мою душу. 
Приспів  Вже весна Карпати вкрила,
Журавлі вже прилетіли,
Лиш свою дівчину любу
Ми з тобою не зустріли. 
Приспів

----------


## Zaya

http://nashe.com.ua/music.htm?id=622 (mp3 та rar) 
Калина  *Не треба слів* 
Не кажи мені ні слова,
Бо облудна твоя мова,
Бо для тебе я не перша,
Не остання.
Ні до чого та розмова,
Зупинись, не треба знову
Говорити ці свої пусті зізнання! 
Приспів:
Не треба слів, не треба сліз,
Не треба обіцянок,
Як шкодуватимеш про них,
Коли настане ранок
Не треба слів, не треба сліз,
Бо будуть нарікання,
Якщо забудеш ти про них
Одразу на світанні. 
Не кажи мені, не треба,
Ти говориш не від себе,
Бо для тебе я не перша,
Не остання.
Не бери за свідка небо,
Бо не прийму я від тебе
Ці нещирі і пусті твої зізнання! 
Приспів (2 р.)

----------


## Zaya

Українські романси.

----------


## Zaya

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jw6gtg5Dk9I 
Піккардійська терція  *Старенький трамвай* 
Коли літо приходить, гаряча пора,
І на сірому камені плавиться тінь,
Коли дзвінко кричить на смітниках дітвора,
Говорити, ходити і думати лінь. 
Коли сонце розжарене над містом висить,
І від чаду машин кругом іде голова.
Я згадаю прохолодних озер блакить
Куди їздив колись старенький трамвай. 
Повези мене туди, де природа сама,
Повези мене за місто, де асфальту нема.
Повези мене туди, де зелена трава,
Повези, повези... о-о, старенький трамвай. 
А відпустка у жовтні, а там і зима,
Я стараюсь не дивитись на засмаглих дівчат.
Ні морозива, ні пива, бо води нема,
Як ті люди живуть в республиці Чад? 
А я хочу в Антарктиду, хоч би на мить,
Ледве ноги волочу, очі піт залива.
Знов згадаю про холодних озер блакить,
Куди їздив колись старенький трамвай. 
Повези мене туди, де природа сама,
Повези мене за місто, де асфальту нема.
Повези мене туди, де зелена трава,
Повези, повези... 
Повези мене туди, де природа сама,
Повези мене за місто, де асфальту нема.
Повези мене туди, де зелена трава,
Повези, повези... о-о, старенький трамвай. (3)

----------


## Zaya

http://cheremshyna.org.ua/audio/ruslana_gusy.ram (Руслана)  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P9Y2688VHfM (Ніна Матвієнко) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8_DxN1meZyQ   *Ой летіли дикі гуси...* 
Слова: Юрій Рибчинський
Музика: Ігор Поклад 
Ой, летіли дикі гуси...
Ой, летіли у неділю дощову.
Впало пір’я на подвір’я,
Закотилось, як повір’я, у траву. 
Ой, летіли дикі гуси...
Ой, летіли дикі гуси через ліс.
Не кажи своїй подрузі,
Хто тобі корали зоряні приніс. 
Як постука нічка темна
У віконце знов,
Не питай мене даремно
Про мою любов. 
Ой, летіли в день осінній
Дикі гуси до самотньої верби,
Там, де двоє — там весілля,
А де троє — перші ягоди журби. 
Ой, летіли до світання
Дикі гуси через марево ночей.
Бережи своє кохання
Ти, дівчино, від корисливих очей. 
Ой, летіли понад вечір
Дикі гуси через ліс у зелен гай.
Ти відкрий подрузі двері,
Але серце їй своє не відкривай!

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H_-vYBnd0Xw  *Гуде вiтер вельми в полi*
М. Глинка (сл. В. Забилы)   *Юрий Гуляев*
Гуде вітер вельми в полі,
Реве, ліс ламає.
Плаче козак молоденький, 
Долю проклинає.
Гуде вітер вельми в полі,
Реве, ліс ламає.
Козак нудиться сердешний,
Що робить не знає. 
Гуде вітер вельми в полі,
Реве, ліс ламає.
Козак стогне, бідолаха,
Сам собі гадає.
Ревеш, вітре, та не плачеш,
Бо тобі не тяжко,
Ти не знаєш в світі горя,
Та тобі й не важко. 
Одірви ж од серця тугу,
Рознеси по полю,
Щоб не плакався я, бідний,
На нещасну долю!
А коли цього не зробиш,
Кинь мене у море 
Нехай зо мною потоне

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HSza-NuPpyQ   _Виконує Тріо бандурсток українського радіо. Алла Шутько, Світлана Петрова, Антоніна Мамченко_.   *Чарівна скрипка* 
Слова:    Юрій Рибчинський
Музика:   Ігор Поклад 
Сіла птаха білокрила на тополю,
Сіло сонце понад вечір за поля.
Покохала, покохала я до болю
Молодого, молодого скрипаля. 
Покохала, зачарована струною
Заблукала та мелодія в гаю.
В гай зелений журавлиною весною
Я понесла своє серце скрипалю. 
Йшла до нього, наче місячна царівна,
Йшла до нього, як до березня весна.
І не знала, що та музика чарівна
Не для мене, а для іншої луна. 
Сіла птаха білокрила на тополю,
Сіло сонце понад вечір за поля.
Покохала, покохала я до болю
Молодого, молодого скрипаля.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jJfaKLNr5KI  *Василь Зінкевич*  
Така глибока ніч 
Кілька днів зосталось до зими,
Вже давно на скронях сивина.
Я тебе для щастя не зберіг
І тепер ти одна.
Заметіль! У горах випав сніг,
Джерело з-під криги знову б'є.
Я тебе для щастя не зберіг -
Відгукнись — де ти є, де ти є, де ти є? 
Приспів:
Минуло стільки літ, невже пройшло життя,
Лише душа болить, і знов сніги летять,
Така глибока ніч, не прозирнути нам,
Кохана, відгукнись, для мене ти одна. 
Біля снів, які в мені були,
Біль і в нас, який не гоїть час.
Біля мрій, як вогнем обпали,
Тим вогнем, що не згас, що не згас.

----------


## Skiper

Люди почему... чому! чому ви демонструєте лише старі вірші, без гумору, адже ми маємо багато сучасних.  *Борщ - Емінема нема*
У мене у хаті завжди музика гарно грає
Бо апаратура класна, робить усе сама
Буває, наприклад, радіо Емінема спіймає
Поклацаєш пультом – і вже Емінема нема 
Я в себе у телевізорі купу каналів маю
Dolby surround-саунд зображення – фірма
Буває, із кухні прийдеш, а Емінем вже співає
Пощолкаєш пультом – і вже Емінема нема 
У мого сусіда в хаті музика теж лунає
Грає радіостанція "Радіо Тюрма"
Там така музика, що і у Емінема нема
Там такі матюки, що і у Емінема нема 
А я серед ночі слухаю Генделя і бухаю
Слухаю гучно Арама Хачатуряна
А я серед ночі слухаю Брамса і випиваю
Слухаю Баха Йогана Себастьяна

----------


## Inf

Народні пісні у виконанні Марії Миколайчук: (Народные песни в исполнении Марии Миколайчук) vblack.org.ua/music/Mikolaiychuk mariia/Proshaius&#39;, angele, z toboiu 
Мені дуже подобається, як вона співає "Сивий коню". (Мне очень нравится, как она поёт "Сивий коню" ("Syvyj konyu, syvyj konyu") 
А "Мені ворожка ворожила" ("Meni vorozhka vorozhyla") очень любят петь бабушки и дедушки в сёлах  ::  
З сучасних - цікавий гурт "5'nizza", та вони української мають лише дві пісні:
(из современных - интересна группа "5'nizza", но у них по-украински только две песни) YouTube - 5'nizza - Я не той YouTube - 5'NIZZA - немае куль

----------


## Lampada

Uploaded by *Bronisliva* on Mar 21, 2011  
Б. Весоловський
 Художник - Леонiд Баранов       *Ти моя найкраща пісня,* 
Що ношу я у душі, 
Що боїться полетіти — 
Тільки крилами тремтить.  
Але чую я тремтіння 
Срібно білих її крил . . 
Чую я твоє зітханне, 
Що на зустріч їй летить.

----------


## Lampada

Uploaded by *Bronisliva* on Feb 20, 2011  
Б. Весоловський 
 Українське танго    *  
Не думалось ніколи,* Щоб цей наш жарт малий
Зумів знайти в любови
Свій вислів чарівний, 
І полюбились так дуже
Наші серця,
А що вони кохають,
На це вже ради нема. 
Було не тужити,
Було не кохати,
Було не казати
"Навіки, на все", 
Тепер вже запізно
Від чарів тікати,
Бо серце твоє вже
Спокою не знайде.

----------


## Lampada

Uploaded by* Bronisliva* on Mar 21, 2011  
 Б. Весоловський 
Xудожник - B. Bитковский    *Лети, тужлива пісне*... 
Хоч і мені жить прийшлось в чужині,
До вас я серцем вертаюсь, рідні поля,
Де нам юність пройшла,
Вам я цю пісню співаю: 
Лети, тужлива пісне,
Через море у даль...
Неси мою любов,
Мою тугу і мій жаль... 
Лети у блакитні простори
буйним вітрам навздогін,
Неси понад Чорнеє Море
Рідним степам мій уклін... 
Лети, тужлива пісне, через море у даль...

----------


## Lampada

Роман САВИЦЬКИЙ  
Темна нiчка гори вкрила, 
Полонину всю залила, 
А в нiй постать снiжно-бiла, 
Гуцул Ксеню в нiй впiзнав.  
Гуцулко Ксеню, 
Я тобi на трембiтi 
Лиш однiй в цiлiм свiтi 
Розкажу про любов.  
Пролетiло жарке лiто, 
Гуцул iншу любить скрито, 
А гуцулку синьооку 
В нiч останню вiн проща.  
Гуцулко Ксеню, 
Я тобi на трембiтi 
Лиш однiй в цiлiм свiтi 
Розкажу про свiй жаль.  
Черемошу грали хвилi, 
Сумували очi синi, 
Тiльки вiтер на соснинi 
Сумну пiсню завивав.  
Душа страждає, 
Звук трембiти лунає, 
А що серце кохає, 
Бо гаряче, мов жар

----------


## Lampada

*КОХАНА* (І.Поклад-І.Барах) 
Зорі, як очі, дивляться скрізь на нас.
Серце не хоче, щоб промайнув цей час.
Хай в цю хвилину піснею лине
Понад землею радість моя! 
Приспів:
Кохана, мрій кришталевих цвіт,
Кохана, тобі дарую світ,
Кохана, сонце і небо,
Море і вітер - це ти, це ти.
Кохана, сонце і небо,
Море і вітер - це ти, це ти. 
Луки і доли зазеленіли враз,
Вірю, ніколи щастя не зрадить нас,
Вірю і знаю нам нагадає
Подих весняний, вечір оцей. 
Приспів. (2)

----------


## Lampada

Published on Jun 26, 2012 by     *frompiter75*     *Така її доля*   
Ukrainian folk song. 
Trio "Marenych". 
Така її доля...О Боже мій милий! 
За що ж ти караєшь її молоду? 
За те, що так щиро вона полюбила 
Козацькії очі?.. Прости сироту!  
Кого ж їй любити? Ні батька, ні неньки, 
Одна, як та пташка в далекім краю, 
Пошли ж ти їй долю, - вона молоденька, 
Бо люди чужії її засміють, 
Бо люди чужії її засміють.  
Щаслива голубка, хоч тим, що літає, 
Полине до Бога, у хмари спита 
Кого ж, сиротина, кого запитає, 
І хто їй розкаже, де милий вита. 
Кого ж, сиротина, кого запитає, 
І хто їй розкаже, де милий вита.  
Чи в чистому полі, чи в темному гаю, 
Чи в бистрім Дунаю коня напував? 
З другою спізнався, другую кохає, 
Її ж нещасливу навік забува. 
З другою спізнався, другую кохає, 
Її ж нещасливу навік забува.  
Не так сердце любить, щоб з ким поділиться, 
Не так воно хоче, як Бог нам дає, 
Воно жити хоче, не хоче журиться, 
А думка, мов ворог, жалю завдає.  
Така її доля, о Боже мій милий! 
За що ти караєшь її молоду 
За те, що так щиро вона полюбила 
Козацькії очі?.. Прости сироту

----------


## Ann

*Василий Зинкевич, Назарий Яремчук и Владимир Ивасюк - "Червона рута"*  Василий Зинкевич, Назарий Яремчук и Владимир Ивасюк "Червона рута" Песня года - 1971 - YouTube 
Ты признайся менi
Звiдкиль в тебе тi чари,
Я без тебе всi днi
У полонi печалi.
Може десь у лiсах
Ти чар-зiлля шукала,
Сонце-руту знайшла
I мене зчарувала. 
Червону руту
Не шукай вечорами,
Ти у мене эдина
Тiльки ти повiр.
Бо твоя врода,
То э чистая вода,
То э бистрая вода
З синiх гiр. 
Бачу я тебе в снах
У дiбровах зелених,
По забутих стежках
Ти приходиш до мене.
I не треба нести
Менi квитку надii,
Бо давно уже ти
Увийшла в моi мрii. 
Червону руту
Не шукай вечорами,
Ти у мене эдина
Тiльки ти повiр.
Бо твоя врода,
То э чистая вода,
То э бистрая вода
З синiх гiр.

----------


## Ann

*Павло Табаков «Така як ти»*  Паша Табаков «Така як ти» - YouTube 
Чи знаєш ти, як сильно душу б`є безжальний дощь?
Так ніби він завжди чекав лише мене.
А як болить зимовий спокій нашого вікна,
Ніжно пастельний, як твій улюблений Моне. 
Така як ти
буває раз на все життя
і то із неба.
Така як ти
Один лиш раз на все життя
не вистачає каяття,
коли без тебе я... 
Забути все здається я б ніколи не зумів
Новий дзвінок скидає відлік волі на нулі
І погляд твій -- він вартий більше ніж мільони слів
Вічно далекий, як і твій улюблений Далі. 
Така як ти
буває раз на все життя
і то із неба.
Така як ти
Один лиш раз на все життя
не вистачає каяття,
коли без тебе я... 
перевод
Знаешь ли ты, как сильно душу бьет безжалостный дощь?
Как будто он всегда ждал только меня.
А как болит зимний покой нашего окна,
Нежно пастельный, как твой любимый Моне.  
Такая как ты
бывает раз на всю жизнь
и то с неба.
Такая как ты
Один лишь раз на всю жизнь
не хватает раскаяния
когда без тебя ...  
Забыть все кажется я бы никогда не сумел
Новый вызов сбрасывает отсчет свободы на нуле
И взгляд твой - он стоит более миллиона слов
Вечно далек, как и твой любимый Далее.  
Такая как ты
бывает раз на всю жизнь
и то с неба.
Такая как ты
Один лишь раз на всю жизнь
не хватает раскаяния
когда без тебя я ...

----------


## Lampada

*Оксана Петрусенко  
 Віють вітри*      
Published on Oct 1, 2012 by 67maximov 
Слова: Іван Котляревський (за іншими джерелами - Маруся Чурай) 
Обробка народної мелодії: Микола Лисенко 
Віють вітри, віють буйні,
Аж дерева гнуться,
Ой як болить моє серце,
А сльзи не ллються. 
Трачу літа в лютім горі
І кінця не бачу.
Тільки тоді і полегша,
Як нишком поплачу. 
Не поправлять сльози щастя,
Серцю легше буде,
Хто щасливим був часочок,
По смерті не забуде... 
Єсть же люди, що і моїй
Завидують долі,
Чи щаслива та билинка,
Що росте на полі? 
Що на полі, що на пісках,
Без роси, на сонці?
Тяжко жити без милого
І в своїй сторонці! 
Де ти, милий, чорнобривий?
Де ти? Озовися!
Як я, бідна, тут горюю,
Прийди подивися. 
Полетіла б я до тебе,
Та крилець не маю,
Щоб побачив, як без тебе
З горя висихаю.

----------


## Lampada

Uploaded by Bronisliva on Feb 15, 2011 
Любов Чайковська
 (М.Скорик - М.Петренко)   *Намалюй мені ніч*   
Я до тебе прийду, через гори і доли,
Тільки ти не розпитуй мене, не хвилюй,
Намалюй мені ніч, коли падають зорі,
Намалюй, я прошу, намалюй
Намалюй мені ніч, коли падають зорі,
Намалюй, я прошу, намалюй,
Намалюй, я прошу, намалюй. 
Намалюй мені ніч, що зве і шепоче,
Найпалкіші слова, найдивніші слова,
В гами барв піднеси славу темної ночі
Що навколо зірки розсіва... 
Ну а сам ти який?
Вечір, день а чи ранок?
Що на серці - чи промінь, чи ніч,
Намалюй мені ніч, коли зорі багряні,
Вирушають у путь, щоб згоріть.
Намалюй мені ніч, коли зорі багряні,
Вирушають у путь, щоб згоріть,
Вирушають у путь, щоб згоріть.

----------


## Lampada

*На край світу* 
Не розкажу я нікому,
Лиш тобі, лише одному,
Що мене, таку знайому, ти чомусь не розгадав
Я ж лише тобою мрію
І любов у серці грію
Чи признаюсь, чи зумію, щоб усе ти знав 
Приспів:
На край світу за тобою піду, буду там, де ти
На край світу за тобою піду, щоб тебе знайти
На край світу за тобою піду через всі світи
На край світу за тобою буду йти  
Знов прокинусь насвітанні
Догорять вогні останні
Та насправді у коханні не буває меж
Бо душа до тебе рветься
І сильніше серце б`ється
І чомусь мені здається, що й у тебе теж 
Приспів: Програш: мод. 
Не завадять гори й ріки
Бо тепер твоя навіки
І тепла у серці стільки ще ніхто не мав
Я ж лише тобою мрію
І любов у серці грію
Чи признаюсь, чи зумію, щоб усе ти знав 
Приспів:

----------


## Yulia65

Вельми вдячна!

----------


## Lampada

* Переведіть мене через майдан...*  _(Останнє прохання старого лiрника)_  
Переведiть мене через майдан,
Туди, де бджоли в гречцi стогнуть глухо,
Де тиша набивається у вуха.
Переведiть мене через майдан. 
Переведiть мене через майдан,
Де все святкують, б'ються i воюють,
Де часом i себе й мене не чують.
Переведiть мене через майдан. 
Переведiть мене через майдан,
Де я спiвав усiх пiсень, що знаю.
Я в тишу увiйду i там сконаю.
Переведiть мене через майдан 
Переведiть мене через майдан,
Де жiнка плаче, та, що був я з нею.
Мину її i навiть не пiзнаю.
Переведiть мене через майдан. 
Переведiть мене через майдан
З жалями й незабутою любов'ю.
Там дужим був i там нiкчемним був я.
Переведiть мене через майдан. 
Переведiть мене через майдан,
Де на тополях виснуть хмари п'янi.
Мiй син тепер спiває на майданi.
Переведiть мене через майдан. 
Переведiть...
Майдану тлумне тло
Взяло його у себе i вело ще,
Коли вiн впав у центрі тої площi,
А поля за майданом не було.  
1971 р.

----------


## Eledhwen

*Иван Купала — «Галя».*     ...More photos.

----------


## Lampada

*Published on Dec 2, 2012  by*  Viktor Ostafeychuk  _в супров. оркестру Київської держ. опери під кер. В. Я. Йориша, 1935 рік_ _Л.Александрова - С.Руданський_  *Олександр Коробейченко - Повій, вітре, на Вкраїну**
Повій, вітре, на Вкраїну,*
Де покинув я дівчину,
Де покинув карі очі,
Повій, вітре, опівночі. 
Нахилися тишком-нишком
Над рум'яним білим личком,
Над тим личком нахилися,
Чи дівча спить, подивися! 
Чи дівча спить, не збудилось,
Запитай її, з ким любилось,
З ким любилось, з ким кохалось
І кохати присягалось. 
Кадри з х/ф "Українська рапсодія" (1961), реж. С.Параджанова

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada

*Святослав Вакарчук*   *Така як ти...* 
Чи знаєш ти, як сильно душу б`є безжальний дощь?
Так ніби він завжди чекав лише мене.
А як болить зимовий спокій нашого вікна,
Ніжно пастельний, як твій улюблений Моне. 
Така як ти
буває раз на все життя
і то із неба.
Така як ти
Один лиш раз на все життя
не вистачає каяття,
коли без тебе я... 
Забути все здається я б ніколи не зумів
Новий дзвінок скидає відлік волі на нулі
І погляд твій -- він вартий більше ніж мільони слів
Вічно далекий, як і твій улюблений Далі. 
Така як ти
буває раз на все життя
і то із неба.
Така як ти
Один лиш раз на все життя

----------


## Lampada

*Квітка Цісик 
 Два кольори*  Як я малим збирався навесні Піти у світ незнаними шляхами, Сорочку мати вишила мені Червоними і чорними Червоними і чорними нитками.  Приспів:  Два кольори мої, два кольори, Оба на полотні, в душі моїй оба, Два кольори мої, два кольори: Червоне — то любов, а чорне — то журба.  Мене водило в безвісті життя, Та я вертався на свої пороги, Переплелись, як мамине шиття, Щасливії сумні мої, Щасливі і сумні мої дороги.

----------


## Lampada

*Квітка Цісик  
"Черемшина"*

----------


## Lampada

*Kasey (Kvitka) Cisyk   
Верше, мій верше*   Ой верше, мій верше, Мій зелений верше. Уж мі так не буде, | Уж мі так не буде, | (2) Як... як било перше. |  Бо перше мі било, Барз мі добре било. Од своєй мамички, | Од своєй мамички, | (2) Не ходити било. |  Не ходити било, Куди я ходила. Не любити било, | Не любити било, | (2) Кого я любила. |  Не ходити било Горами, стежками. Не любити хлопця | Не любити хлопця | (2) З чорними бровами. |  Верше... Мій верше...

----------


## Lampada

*Квітка Цісик* *Журавлі*  Музика:  Лев Лепкий Слова:   Богдан Лепкий  Чуєш брате мій, товаришу мій, Відлітають сірим шнурком журавлі у вирій.  Приспів: Кличуть "Кру-кру-кру, в чужині умру, Заки море перелечу, крилонька зітру, крилонька зітру".  Мерехтить в очах безконечний шлях, Гине-гине в сірій мряці слід по журавлях.  Приспів

----------


## Lampada

*Квітка Цісик 
 Рiдна мати моя*

----------


## Lampada

*Квітка Цісик 
Пісні України*

----------


## Lampada

*Квітка Цісик 
Два кольори 
1989*

----------


## Lampada

*ВИА "Мрия"  
Ой, у вишневому садочку*

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada

* Диана Арбенина и Тоня Матвиенко*    "Скрипаль" 
Сіла птаха білокрила на тополю,
Сіло сонце понад вечір за поля.
Покохала, покохала я до болю
Молодого, молодого скрипаля. 
Покохала, зачарована струною,
Заблукала та мелодія в гаю.
В гай зелений журавлиною весною
Я понесла своє серце скрипалю. 
Соло. 
Шла до нього, наче місячна царівна,
Шла до нього, як до березня весна.
І не знала, що ця музика чарівна
Не для мене, а для іньшої луна. 
Соло. 
Сіла птаха білокрила на тополю,
Сіло сонце понад вечір за поля.
Покохала, покохала я до болю
Молодого, молодого скрипаля.

----------


## Lampada

*Лабій, Положинський, Присяжний -  
Як Би Всі Люди*Спо... Споглядаю таку картину:
Am
   Кремезний дядько, напруживши спину,
F
   Бреше з екрану про всякі штуки
    G
   Використовує дані науки 
   Він дуже хотів би, щоб ми йому вірили щиро
   Щоб ми не сумнівались, що він тре нам правдиво
   Щоб ми вдячно сприймали всілякі прогнози
   І не помічали, що в нього заучені пози 
   Ось він ніби між іншим так щиро сміється
   Він такий симпатяга, йому так здається
   І то нічого, що в кульмінації супер-пупер промови
   Він як завжди не знаходить потрібного слова 
   Але ми його бачим, ми його розуміємо
   Ми йому співчуваємо, а співчувати ми вмієм
   Йому по-своєму важко, він нещасна людина
   Він мусить боротися за громадянина 
   Він так і працює і все ніби нормально,
   Але якось вночі він просинається в спальні
   І не може заснути, бо брехня ріже очі
   А в дитинстві він на скрипку ходив "мєжду прочім" 
Приспів:
      C
   Якби всі люди взяли гітари би
   Am
   І заграли, і заспівали би
    F
   Під баяни і під цимбали би
    G
   Почуття свої повідкривали би 
   Може зразу було би диво би
   Більше серце ніколи б нило би
   Може сонце всім засвітило би
   Всіх обігріло би 
   С
   Є-є-є-є-є... О-йо-йо-йо-йой... 
А ось інший дядько, він теж ніби нормальний,
Він сидить в телеекрані цілодобово буквально,
В нього правильна постава і довірливі очі,
Понад усе у всьому світі він нам сподобатися хоче. 
Він нам втирається в довіру, хоче стати нашим другом,
А потім раптом нас лякає прихованим недугом.
Але він звісно ж нас врятує, він за наші купюри
Нам продасть супертаблетки або супермікстури. 
І то не біда, що ми не ведемось, все-одно знайдуться бабульки, 
Які віддадуть останні гроші за фуфлові пігулки.
А між іншим це була цілком нормальна дитина,
Він ходив в музичну школу на піаніно.  
Приспів. 
А хтось скаже : "А де ж мораль?" А немає моралі!
Бо неважливо чи ти в кедах, чи маєш модні сандалі
Чи ти є на посаді у банку, чи ти простий у школі вчитель
Кожен хоче життя своє без сорому прожити 
Для цього треба  пригадати, яка ти золота була дитина
І у собі відшукати оту маленьку людину.
Але це все якось дуже складно, якщо простіше сказати
То в житті найкраще просто ніколи не брехати. (Ага...) 
Приспів.

----------


## Lampada

*Тамара Миансарова  
Ой, летiли дикi гуси*

----------


## Lampada

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qEQkZ3brUQQ    *ТИХО НАД РІЧКОЮ*  Тихо над річкою в ніченьку темную.
Спить зачарований ліс.
Ніжно шепоче хтось казку таємную.
Сумно зітха верболіз.
Ніжно шепоче хтось казку таємную.
Сумно зітха верболіз. 
Нічка розсипала зорі злотистії:
Ось вони — в річці, на дні.
Плачуть берези по той бік сріблистії,
Стогне хтось тяжко вві сні.
Плачуть берези по той бік сріблистії,
Стогне хтось тяжко вві сні.  То йому мариться доля щасливая В хвилях бурхливих життя Може озвалося щастя зрадливее Плаче, шука вороття Може озвалося щастя зрадливее Плаче, шука вороття

----------


## Lampada

*Published on Mar 26, 2014 *  Ukrainian folk song by Nina Matvienko у супроводі ансамбля "Ліра": 
А.Шпаков (керівник), С.Крутіков, О.Калінін, В.Ломаєв; 
виробництво "Укртелефільм"   *Вийди-вийди Іваночку*
Заспівай нам Весняночку
Зимували не співали
Весни дожидали 
Весно Весно наша Весно
Да що Ти нам та принесла
Старим Бабам по Кийочку
А Дівчатам по Віночку 
Звила я Віночок вчора
Ізвечора-ізвечора
З Зеленого Барвіночку
Тай повісила на Кілочку 
А Матуся Моя вийшла
Та Віночок Зелен зняла
Та Віночок Зелен зняла
Тай Нелюбові дала 
Ой коли б я теє знала
Я би Його розірвала
Я би Його розірвала
Ніж Нелюбові дала

----------


## Lampada

1. Їхав козак за Дунай 2. Зеленеє жито 3. Ніч яка місячна 4. Чорнії брови, карії очі 5. Ти ж мене підманула 6. Туман яром 7. Димить туман 8. Ой, на горі два дубки 9. Розпрягайте, хлопці, коней 10. Тиха вода 11. Я знайду доріженьку 12. Думи мої 13. Ой, кряче, кряче 14. Ішов козак яром 15. Ой, чий то кінь стоїть 16. Ох і не стелися, хрещатий барвінку 17. Дивлюсь я на небо 18. Ой, розвивайся, да сухий дубе 19. Ой, віє вітер 20. Ой, на горі та й женці жнуть 21. Ой, у полі верба 22. Сидить Миколай 23. Їхав козак містом.

----------


## wanja



----------


## Lampada

Де ми з тобою будем,
Коли закінчиться їхня війна?
Чи вистачить нам сили зробити так,
Щоби впала стіна,
Стіна, стіна...
Впала між нами стіна, стіна, стіна... 
Ким ми з тобою будем,
Коли налиють і скажуть: "До дна!"
Чи стане нам бажання зробити,
Так щоби впала стіна,
Стіна, стіна...
Впала між нами стіна, стіна, стіна... 
Чи ми з тобою будем удвох
В останньому кадрі кіна?
І вистачить нам сили зробити так,
Щоби впала cтіна,
Cтіна, стіна...
Впала між нами стіна, стіна, стіна...
Впала між нами стіна! 
Стіна, стіна!
Впала між нами стіна!
Стіна, стіна!
Впала між нами стіна! Стіна, стіна!
Впала між нами стіна! 
Впала між нами стіна! Где мы с тобою будем,
Когда закончится их война?
Хватит ли нам сил сделать так,
Чтоб упала стена?
Стена, стена...
Исчезла между нами стена, стена, стена. 
Кем мы с тобою будем,
Когда нальют и скажут: "До дна!"
Хватит ли нам желания сделать так,
Чтоб упала стена?
Стена, стена...
Исчезла между нами стена, стена, стена. 
Будем ли мы с тобой вдвоём
В последнем кадре кино?
И хватит ли нам сил сделать так,
Чтоб упала стена?
Стена, стена...
Исчезла между нами стена, стена, стена.
Упала между нами стена! 
Стена, стена!
Упала между нами стена!
Стена, стена!
Исчезла между нами стена! Стена, стена!
Упала между нами стена! 
Исчезла между нами стена!

----------


## Lampada

*Гей, cоколи!*   
Гей, десь там, де чорні води, Сів на коня козак молодий. Плаче молода дівчина,
Їде козак з України. 
Приспів:
       Гей, гей, гей, соколи, 
      Оминайте гори, ліси, доли. 
       Дзвінь, дзвінь, дзвінь, дзвіночку,
        Степовий жайво_ ро_ ночку! 
   Гей, гей, гей, соколи,    
      Оминайте гори, ліси, доли.  
        Дзвінь, дзвінь, дзвінь, дзвіночку,
       Мій степовий, дзвінь, дзвінь, дзвінь! 
Жаль, жаль, за милою,
За рідною стороною.
Жаль, жаль, серце плаче,
Більше її не побачу. 
Приспів. 
Плаче, плаче, дівчинонька,
Люба моя ластівонька.
А я у чужому краю,
Серце спокою не має. 
Приспів. 
Меду-вина наливайте.
Як загину - поховайте
На далекій Україні
Коло милої дівчини. 
Приспів.

----------


## diogen_

ЭМИЛЬ КРУПНИК - МУРКА

----------


## Lampada

*Ліна Костенко*   Маю  день,  маю  мить, маю  вічність  собі  на  остачу. Мала  щастя  своє,  проміняла  його  на  біду. Голубими  дощами  сто  раз  над  тобою  заплачу. Гіацинтовим  сонцем  сто  раз  над  тобою  зійду.  Ми  з  тобою  такі  безборонні  одне  перед  одним. Ця  любов  не  схожа  на  таїнство  перших  причасть. Кожен  ранок  був  ніччю.  Кожна  ніч  була  передоднем. Кожен  день  був  жагучим  чуттям  передщасть.  А  тепер...  Що  тепер?  Моє  серце  навіки  стерпне. На  пожежах  печалі  я  пам'ять  свою  обпалю. Якби  ти  знав,  як  солодко,  нестерпно, і  як  спочатку  я  тебе  люблю!      Очима ти сказав мені: люблю. 
Душа складала свій тяжкий екзамен. 
Мов тихий дзвін гірського кришталю, 
несказане лишилось несказанним. 
Життя ішло, минуло той перон. 
Гукала тиша рупором вокзальним. 
Багато слів написано пером. 
Несказане лишилось несказанним. 
Світали ночі, вечоріли дні. 
Не раз хитнула доля терезами. 
Слова як сонце сходили в мені. 
Несказане лишилось несказанним.

----------


## Lampada

*Ліна Костенко "Моя любове"* 
Моя любове! Я перед тобою.Бери мене в свої блаженні сни. Лиш не зроби слухняною рабою,  не ошукай і крил не обітни! Не допусти, щоб світ зійшовся клином,  і не присни, для чого я живу. Даруй мені над шляхом тополиним  важкого сонця древню булаву. Не дай мені заплутатись в дрібницях,  не розміняй на спотички доріг, бо кості перевернуться в гробницях  гірких і гордих прадідів моїх. І в них було кохання, як у мене,  і від любові тьмарився їм світ. І їх жінки хапали за стремена,  та що поробиш,— тільки до воріт.А там, а там... Жорстокий клекіт бою  і дзвін мечів до третьої весни... Моя любове! Я перед тобою. Бери мене в свої блаженні сни.

----------


## Lampada

*Ліна Костенко -  
Між іншим*   Коли  я  буду  навіть  сивою,   і  життя  моє  піде  мрякою,   а  для  тебе  буду  красивою,   а  для  когось,  може,  й  ніякою.   А  для  когось  лихою,  впертою,   ще  для  когось  відьмою,  коброю.   А  між  іншим,  якщо  відверто,   то  була  я  дурною  і  доброю.   Безборонною,  несинхронною   ні  з  теоріями,  ні  з  практиками.   і  боліла  в  мене  іронія   всіма  ліктиками  й  галактиками.   І  не  знало  міщанське  кодло,   коли  я  захлиналась  лихом,   що  душа  між  люди  виходила   забинтована  білим  сміхом.   І  в  житті,  як  на  полі  мінному,   я  просила  в  цьому  сторіччі   хоч  би  той  магазинний  мінімум:   —  Люди,  будьте  взаємно  ввічливі!  —   і  якби  на  те  моя  воля,   написала  б  я  скрізь  курсивами:   —  Так  багато  на  світі  горя,   люди,  будьте  взаємно  красивими!

----------


## Lampada

*Знову осінь...Осінній день. Ліна Костенко.*Співає *Ольга Богомолець*  Осінній день, осінній день, осінній! О синій день, о синій день, о синій! Осанна осені, о сум! Осанна. Невже це осінь, осінь, о! — та сама. 
Останні айстри горілиць зайшлися болем. Ген килим, витканий із птиць, летить над полем. Багдадський злодій літо вкрав, багдадський злодій. І плаче коник серед трав — нема мелодій...

----------


## Lampada

*Л.Костенко. Осінній день березами почавсь*Осінній день березами почавсь. Різьбить печаль свої дереворити. Я думаю про тебе весь мій час. Але про це не треба говорити.  Ти прийдеш знов, Ми будемо на "ви". Чи ж неповторне можна повторити? В моїх очах свій сум перепливи. Але про це не треба говорити.  Хай буде так, як я собі велю. Свій будень серця будемо творити. Я Вас люблю, о як я Вас люблю! Але про це не треба говорити.  Перевод. Осенний день начало взял с берёз. А грусть моя творит гравюры буден.  Смогу ли думать о тебе без слёз? Но говорить об этом мы не будем.  Ты вновь придёшь. И будем мы на "вы". И ни единый миг наш неподсуден. Ты грусть в моих глазах  переплыви. Но говорить об этом мы не будем.  Пусть будет так, как я себе велю. Для сердца путь неимоверно труден. Я Вас люблю, о как я Вас люблю! Но говорить об этом мы не будем.   
Читать полностью: http://h.ua/story/369690/#ixzz2ynvOiRSp

----------


## Lampada

*Ліна Костенко - Вечірнє сонце.  
Виконує Ольга Богомолець*Вечірнє сонце, дякую за день!  Вечірнє сонце, дякую за втому.  За тих лісів просвітлений Едем  і за волошку в житі золотому.  
За твій світанок, і за твій зеніт,  і за мої обпечені зеніти.  За те, що завтра хоче зеленіть,  за те, що вчора встигло оддзвеніти.  
За небо в небі, за дитячий сміх.  За те, що можу, і за те, що мушу.  Вечірнє сонце, дякую за всіх,  котрі нічим не осквернили душу.  
За те, що завтра жде своїх натхнень.  Що десь у світі кров ще не пролито.  Вечірнє сонце, дякую за день,  за цю потребу слова, як молитви.

----------


## Lampada



----------


## E-learner

*Понад Хустом ворон кряче* 
Понад Хустом ворон кряче,
Понад Хустом ворон кряче,
На чужині мати плаче. 
Не плач, мати, та й не тужи,
Не плач, мати, та й не тужи,
Я ранений та й не дуже. 
Голівонька у четверо,
Голівонька у четверо,
А серденько у шестеро. 
Найми, мати, столярика,
 Найми, мати, столярика
Ще й файного малярика. 
Найми хатку побудує,
Найми хатку побудує,
Чорним цвітом помалює.

----------


## EfreytoR_S

Там, там, там, тільки там, де нас нема
Там не падає зима
Тільки там, тільки там де нас нема
З неба
Там, там, там, тільки там, де нас нема
Там не падає вона
Тільки там, тільки там де нас нема
Й не треба.  
Там, там, там, тільки там, де нас нема
Ходять всі на головах
Тільки там, тільки там де нас нема
Ходять
Там, там, там, тільки там, де нас нема
Ходять всі на головах
І питаються у нас
Де ви є? Де ви є?  
Скажи мені, чому не можу
Забути те, чого нема?
Скажи мені, чому не можу
Забути те, що,
Те, що навколо зима?   
Там, там, там, тільки там, де нас нема
Там не падає зима
Тільки там, тільки там де нас нема
Люди
Там, там, там, тільки там, де нас нема
Там тече жива вода
Тільки там, тільки там де нас нема
Всюди  
Там, там, там, тільки там, де нас нема
Менше льоду, ніж тепла
Тільки там, тільки там де нас нема
Льоду
Там, там, там, тільки там, де нас нема
Ходять всі на головах,
І тече жива вода
Hе для нас...  
Скажи мені, чому не можу
Забути те, чого нема?
Скажи мені, чому не можу
Забути те, що,
Те, що навколо зима?

----------


## Lampada

http://muzozo.ru/track/zu1Iz6hOzusi=e5O=upIzu1H      Я замилований тобою, Я покидаю твої мапи. Сльозою, що біжить щокою, Ділю себе я навпіл. Я відлітаю легко так, Лишаю все, що є у мене. І не болять чужі слова, Говорять хай собі даремно.  Аморе, аморе, аморе, Залиш хоча би шанс. Аморе, аморе, аморе, Я повернусь для нас.  О так, я був колись коханий І до країв любові повен. Пісень написаних про це Я наспівав безмежне поле. Ми почекаємо ще мить. З тобою кожен ранок добрий. І я співатиму тобі, І знову ти щаслива поряд.  Аморе, аморе, аморе, Залиш хоча би шанс. Аморе, аморе, аморе, Я повернусь для нас.

----------


## Lampada

*Фолькнери  http://folknery.com/**  *  КАРЧАТА  Ой, на горі карчата, а в долині дівчата, Січи-рубай дерево, куди глянеш, зелено, карчата.  Десь узявся Іванко, Десь узявся Іванко, Січи-рубай дерево, куди глянеш, зелено, Іванко.  Всіх дівчат він розігнав, лиш Марійку собі взяв, Січи-рубай дерево, куди глянеш, зелено, собі взяв.  Повів її у садок, нарвав її ягідок, Січи-рубай дерево, куди глянеш, зелено, ягідок.  Їж, Марійко, ягідки, забувайся за дівки, Січи-рубай дерево, куди глянеш, зелено, за дівки.

----------


## Lampada

*Місяць на небі*

----------


## Lampada

*deliKate - Даруй мені любов (the Beatles cover - All You Need Is Love. )*

----------


## Lampada

*Дмитрий Гнатюк*   
Чом, чом, чом, Земле моя,
Так люба ти мені, так люба ти мені,
Чом, чом, чом, земле моя,
Чарує так мене краса твоя? 
Чим, чим, чим мене манить
Пташні твоєї спів,
Запашний цвіт лісів?
Чим, чим, чим?
Манить мене
Водиця струй твоїх,
Що тут пливе? 
Тим, тим, тим!
Дитино, знай,
Бо тут ти вперше світ
Узріла в яри літ;
Тим, тим, тим!
Дитини, знай,
Бо води й ті ліси-
Твій рідний край! 
Тут, тут, тут!
Діди твої
Пролили кров свою,
За віру і свободу;
Тут, тут, тут!
Усі твої,
Найближчі серденьку
І дорогі!

----------


## Alex_krsk

*В саду гуляла, квіти збирала,* 
В саду гуляла, квіти збирала, 
Кого любила, причарувала. 
В саду гуляла, квіти збирала, 
Кого любила причарувала.  
Причарувала серце і душу, 
Причарувала серце і душу, 
Тепер з тобою ходити мушу.  
Ходити буду, любити буду, 
Ходити буду, любити буду, 
Скажу по правді, сватать не буду. 
Ходити буду, любити буду, 
Скажу по правді, сватать не буду.  
Я більш не вийду, з тобой не стану, 
Я більш не вийду, з тобой не стану, 
Пришлю сестрицю такую саму.  
А я з сестрою вечір постою, 
А я з сестрою вечір постою, 
Не та розмова, що із тобою.
А я з сестрою вечір постою, 
Не та розмова, що із тобою.  
Не та розмова, не тії слова, 
Не та розмова, не тії слова, 
Не білолиця, не чорноброва. 
Не та розмова, не тії слова, 
Не білолиця, не чорноброва. 
«Скопировано с сайта www.karaoke.ru»

----------


## Alex_krsk

На краю села хатина
Загляда в вікно смерека
А в хатині є дівчина
Та до неї так далеко 
Приспів:
Ой, смереко
Розкажи мені, смереко
Чом ростеш ти так далеко
Чарівна моя смереко 
Вийди мила на озерце
Бачити тебе я мушу
Ти запала мені в серце
Полонила мою душу 
Приспів 
Вже весна Карпати вкрила
Журавлі вже прилетіли
Лиш свою дівчину любу
Ми з тобою не зустріли 
Приспів

----------


## Lampada

*Дмитрий Гнатюк   Проводжала мати  Ігор Шамо - Валерій Курінський  * Проводжала мати свого сина В дальну путь, у добру годину. І казала мати: "Рідну вишню не забудь, І рідну хатину, i рідну хатину".  Прощалася засмучена, З надіями навік заручена, А сліз усіх не виплакать, І радощі нові не виплекать. І мріє, мріє серце: Син додому вернеться, Бо мати сина вміє ждать.  Ластівки-листівки Стали рідко прилітать, І сина немає. Вже старенька вишня Вже не буде розцвітать, А мати чекає, роками чекає.  Ростуть сини, як соколи, Летять за мріями високими, Ідуть сини дорогами, Що від стежок росли, широкими. А мати мріє, серце - Син додому вернеться... Ти чуєш, сину, - мати жде...

----------


## Lampada

*Дмитрий Гнатюк    
Летять ніби чайки...*  
Летять, ніби чайки, і дні, і ночі
В синю даль, в синю даль,
А серце мені шепоче:
- Кинь печаль, кинь печаль. 
Ген, сонце у хвилях заграло,
І радість витає навкруг!
Наче в світі не стало      | (3)
Розлук... 
Хай весни, мов птиці, казково – сині,
Відлетять, відлетять,
Я тільки тебе єдину
Буду ждать, буду ждать. 
Я вірю – повернеться щастя, 
З тобою зустрінемось знов.
Ти скажи, чи не згасла     | (3)
Любов... 
Летять, ніби чайки, і дні, і ночі
В синю даль, в синю даль,
А серце мені шепоче:
- Кинь печаль, кинь печаль.

----------


## Lampada

*Дмитро Гнатюк* *Над горою місяць повен* (Чардаш)  *О.Білаш - С.Пушик *  Над горою місяць повен, А по річці плава човен, Плива човен, плай несеться, А в нім серце коло серця.  Як дівчина веслувала Та весельце поламала. Засмутились очі карі, Що весельця вже немає.  Смутні очі — то дівочі, А веселі — парубочі. Серед плеса хлопець весел, Хоч немає пари весел.  Весел хлопець, не сумує, Він рукою завеслує. А як стане веслувати, Буде милу обнімати.

----------


## Lampada

*Дмитро Гнатюк  
 Квітка з полонини*Музика та слова *Романа Савицького*  Із давніх вже давен, на полонині, ген, Є квіточка ромен, що зір манить. Цю квітку запашну, чаклунку чарівну Дала ти, щоб одну тебе любить.  І я люблю з тих пір тебе, дівчино з гір, Спокою вже, повір, мені нема. Бо довгі ночі, дні, і на яву, і в сні, Мов шепче хтось мені, любить дарма.  Кохання два слівця - де сонячні серця, А безнадійність ця - глибокий жаль. Від надаремних мрій тьмяніє розум мій, Дівчина чорних вій - моя печаль. Та стільки раз в житті стрічаю гори ті Надхмарні і круті - красу свою. Завжди у квітці тій маленькій дорогій Я бачу образ твій - любов мою.  Люблю тебе, дівча із полонини, Замріяною квіткою назвав Тобі наймення чарівливе дав, Бо думаю про тебе щохвилини. Тебе люблю я, квітко з полонини, Ти перше посміхнулася мені, Як теплі сонця промені ясні, Як пісня із карпатської вершини.  Минають літечка, засохла квіточка, Що біля серденька її поклав. Вже більш не бачену, в цвіт закосичену, Тебе утрачену, я знов згадав. Бо ти, як перший цвіт зробила ранній світ У серці юних літ що не згасав. Та я не знав і сам, що в полонині там Ромен ще звуть ім'ям "люби мене".  Та я не знав і сам, що в полонині там Ромен ще звуть ім'ям "люби мене"... --------------------------- Кадри з х/ф "На зелёной земле моей" (1958, Одеська к/ст)

----------


## Lampada

*В ЦАХАЛ танцуют под украинские песни*

----------


## Lampada

Вадим Дубовский   *Гуцулка Ксеня (українське танго)*Темна нічка гори вкрила, Полонину всю залила, А в ній постать сніжно-біла, – Гуцул Ксеню в ній пізнав. Він дивився в очі сині, Тихо спершись на соснині, І слова палкі любові Він до неї промовляв:  Приспів: – Гуцулко Ксеню, Я тобі на трембіті Лиш одній в цілім світі Розкажу про любов. Душа страждає, Звук трембіти лунає, А що серце кохає, Бо гаряче, мов жар.  Вже пройшло гаряче літо, Гуцул іншу любив скрито, А гуцулку чорнобриву Він в останню ніч прощав. В Черемоші грали хвилі, Сумували очі сині, Тільки вітер на соснині Сумно пісню вигравав:  Приспів

----------


## Alex_krsk

Ой, у лузі червона калина похилилася.
Чогось наша славна Україна зажурилася.
А ми тую червону калину підіймемо,
А ми нашу славну Україну, гей! гей! розвеселимо! 
Не хилися, червона калина - маєш білий цвіт. 
Не журися, славна Україна - маєш добрий рід. 
А ми тую червону калину підіймемо, 
А ми нашу славну Україну, гей! гей! розвеселимо!  
Виступали стрільці січовi у кривавий тан, 
Визволяти братів-українців з ворожих кайдан. 
А ми ті ворожі кайдани розіб'ємо, 
А ми нашу славну Україну, гей! гей! розвеселимо!  
Ой, у полі ярої пшенички золотистий лан, 
Розпочали стрільціі січови з ворогами тан! 
А ми тую ярую пшеничку ізберемо, 
А ми нашу славну Україну, гей! гей! розвеселимо!  
Як повіє буйнесенький вітер з широких степів, 
То прославить по всій Україні січових стрільців. 
А ми тую стрілецькую славу збережемо, 
А ми нашу славну Україну, гей! гей! розвеселимо!

----------


## Lampada

Вадим Дубовский  
Слова Михайло Петренко 
Дивлюсь я на небо та й думку гадаю: 
Чому я не сокіл, чому не літаю, 
Чому мені, Боже, ти крилець не дав? 
Я б землю покинув і в небо злітав. 
Далеко за хмари, подальше од світу, 
Шукать собі долі, на горе привіту 
І ласки у зірок, у сонця просить, 
У світлі їх яснім все горе втопить. 
Бо долі ще змалку здаюсь я нелюбий, 
Я наймит у неї, хлопцюга приблудний; 
Чужий я у долі, чужий у людей: 
Хіба ж хто кохає нерідних дітей? 
Кохаюся з лихом, привіту не знаю 
І гірко і марно свій вік коротаю, 
І в горі спізнав я, що тільки одна — 
Далекеє небо — моя сторона. 
І на світі гірко, як стане ще гірше, — 
Я очі на небо, мені веселіше! 
Я в думках забуду, що я сирота, 
І думка далеко, високо літа. 
Коли б мені крилля, орлячі ті крилля, 
Я б землю покинув і на новосілля 
Орлом бистрокрилим у небо польнув 
І в хмарах навіки от світу втонув!

----------


## Lampada

Гурт* Інший День* 
У лоні снів відбитки днів,
Твій образ не розчинить морок.
Осінній лист, прозорий зміст,
І я ніхто: ні друг, ні ворог. 
Приспів:
Що мені той зміст утішних слів? -
Не вгамує він і не спасе.
Що мені до тих далеких днів? -
Серце у вчорашній день несе.
Що мені той зміст утішних слів? -
Не вгамує він і не спасе.
Що мені до тих далеких днів? 
Дороги пил, нестаток сил,
І ти мій не відновиш подих.
Нестерпний біль пустих неділь
Не змити у проточних водах... 
Приспів. 
Що мені той зміст утішних слів? - |
Не вгамує він і не спасе.         |
Що мені до тих далеких днів? -    |
Серце у вчорашній день несе.      | (4)

----------


## Lampada

*Марія Бурмака  
Тінь по воді *  Тінь по воді замітає сліди
Ніби навесні звуками і знаками
Тільки тоді танутемє лід коли світові
Буде не однаково  *Приспів:*
Тінь по воді відлуння зими
Тінь по воді мов серед війни
Тінь по воді і тільки із ним
Світло мені спокійно мені 
Встати і вийти знову прийти
Бути із ним називати по імені
Нам не змінити і на знайти
Більше жодних причин
Що би просто піти мені  *Приспів:*
Тінь по воді відлуння зими
Тінь по воді мов серед війни
Тінь по воді і тільки із ним
Світло мені спокійно мені 
Щоб загубитись не довелось
Наші сни у волоссі переплеталися
Що буде далі не знає ніхто
Тільки серце теплом
Знов відзивається   *Приспів:*
Тінь по воді відлуння зими
Тінь по воді мов серед війни
Тінь по воді і тільки із ним
Світло мені  
Тінь по воді відлуння зими
Тінь по воді мов серед війни
Тінь по воді і тільки із ним
Світло мені спокійно мені

----------


## Lampada

*НЕДІЛЯ  
 Трохи теплих слів*Хтось іде у землю Дехто на небеса Хтось чекає свято У когось його нема Тож як мрієш – літай Якщо знаєш – скажи  Приспів: Хоч трохи теплих слів Бо на очах сльоза Навколо подих стих У кохання серце стало Не пройти крізь віки Якщо не любиш, не вагайся Прошу, бо все загубиш  Хтось летить мов птаха Дехто повзе мов змій Хтось тремтить від жаху Дехто прагне в бій Тож як зможеш – лети Якщо знаєш – скажи  Приспів

----------


## Lampada

*Published on Jul 25, 2014 - Вадим Дубовский *  Оригінальний текст *Михайла Старицького*:  *Ніч яка, Господи! Місячна, зоряна:*
Ясно, хоч голки збирай...
Вийди, коханая, працею зморена,
Хоч на хвилиночку в гай! 
Сядем укупі ми тут під калиною -
І над панами я пан...
Глянь, моя рибонько, - срібною хвилею
Стелеться полем туман; 
Гай чарівний, ніби променем всипаний,
Чи загадався, чи спить?
Он на стрункій та високій осичині
Листя пестливо тремтить; 
Небо незміряне всипано зорями -
Що то за божа краса!
Перлами-зорями теж під тополями
Грає перлиста роса. 
Ти не лякайся-но, що свої ніженьки
Вмочиш в холодну росу:
Я тебе, вірная, аж до хатиноньки
Сам на руках однесу. 
Ти не лякайсь, а що змерзнеш, лебедонько;
Тепло-ні вітру, ні хмар...
Я пригорну тебе до свого серденька,
Й займеться зразу, мов жар; 
Ти не лякайсь, аби тут та підслухали
Тиху розмову твою:
Нічка поклала всіх, соном окутала -
Ані шелесне в гаю! 
Сплять вороги твої, знуджені працею,
Нас не сполоха їх сміх...
Чи ж нам, окривдженим долею клятою,
Й хвиля кохання - за гріх?

----------


## Lampada

композитор *Степан Ткачук.*  *Сильний вітер,* сильний вітер, сильний вітер,
Поламав у чистім полі білі квіти...
І чому це, і чому це все так сталось,
Що моє кохання з милим обірвалось. 
Приспів:
Сильний вітер, сильний вітер, сильний вітер,
Не ламай у чистім полі білі квіти,
Рознеси моє страждання,
Поверни моє кохання,
Сильний вітер. 
Із-за хмари ясний місяць похилився,
А у полі дві стежини розійшлися...
І твоя стежина круто повернула,
А моя стежина в росах потонула. 
Приспів. 
Як приходив я до тебе опівночі,
І дивився в твої карі ясні очі,
Ти сказала, що не треба, що не треба...
Хай розкаже сильний вітер все про тебе. 
Приспів. 
Та я вірю, що стежини ці зійдуться,
І любов-кохання з милим повернеться...
А у полі білий вітер ще гуляє,
Але вже він білих квітів не ламає. 
Приспів.

----------


## Lampada

*ОПАЛЕ ЛИСТЯ*

----------


## Lampada

*Романс "ПІЗНЯ ОСІНЬ".*Слова - Наталі ПАПРОЦЬКОЇ,  
музика і виконання - Василь ДУНЕЦЬ,

----------


## Lampada

*Вадим Дубовский*     *"Два кольори" * Як я малим збирався навесні 
Піти у світ незнаними шляхами, 
Сорочку мати вишила мені
Червоними і чорними нитками.  
Приспів:
Два кольори мої, два кольори, 
Оба на полотні, в душі моїй оба, 
Два кольори мої, два кольори: 
Червоне - то любов, а чорне - то журба.  
Мене водило в безвісті життя, 
Та я вертався на свої пороги, 
Переплелись, як мамине шиття, 
Мої сумні і радісні дороги.  
Приспів:
Два кольори мої, два кольори, 
Оба на полотні, в душі моїй оба, 
Два кольори мої, два кольори: 
Червоне - то любов, а чорне - то журба.  
Мені війнула в очі сивина, 
Та я нічого не везу додому, 
Лиш горточок старого полотна 
І вишите моє життя на ньому.  
Приспів:
Два кольори мої, два кольори, 
Оба на полотні, в душі моїй оба, 
Два кольори мої, два кольори: 
Червоне - то любов, а чорне - то журба.

----------


## Lampada

*Мандри  
 Світ*В небо божевільним диким птахом
Я лечу, де білі хмари,
І кличу тебе!
Сонце і гарячі хвилі вітру
Нас несуть на вільних крилах,
Тебе і мене. 
Приспів:
Лети і не забувай:
Світло сонця розтопить лід!
Світ - дивний безмежний рай
В морі гірких солоних сліз! 
Серце, наче птах в самотнім небі,
Що сумує і шукає у хмарах тебе,
Парха, наче камінь в срібній хвилі,
І злітає в небо синє, чекає тебе. 
Приспів. 
Світ - дивний безмежний рай
В морі гірких солоних сліз! 
Приспів. (2) 
Світ - дивний безмежний рай |
В морі гірких солоних сліз! | (2)

----------


## Lampada

*Мандри  
 Черевики (Різдвяна)* 
Гей-гоп, чікі-чікі,
Пада сніг на черевики,
У твоїх очах чарівних
Загубив я спокій свій.
Гей-гоп, дана-дана,
Від твоїх очей, кохана,
Серце наче квітка п'яна,
А у серці дикий джміль,
Гей-гей!
Гей-гоп, моя мила,
Сонце встало, сонце сіло,
Хай дарує Бог нам силу,
Жеб здолати битий шлях.
Гей-гоп, віє вітер,
А циганський місяць світить
Золотим яскравим світлом,
Як дукат в твоїх очах!
Гей-гей! 
Приспів:
Ла-ла-ла-ла-ла,
Ла-ла-лай, кохана!
Ла-ла-ла-ла-ла,
Ла-ла-лай, Різдвяна!
Ла-ла-ла-ла-ла,
Ла-ла-лай, чарівна!
Ла-ла-ла-ла-ла-лай! 
Гей-гоп, вишиванка,
Коломийка на Маланку
І забава аж до ранку,
А на ранок - новий день!
Гей-гоп, моя мила,
Кучерява, чорнобрива,
Мене п'яного носила,
Я співав тобі пісень,
Гей-гей!
Гей-гоп, дана-дана,
Від Василя до Йордана
Мандрівний вертеп різдвяний
Колядує по хатах.
Гей-гоп, Україна,
З нами Бог і з нами сила
Від колиски й до могили,
Аж до сонця в небесах!
Гей-гей! 
Приспів. 
Гей-гоп, чікі-чікі,
Пада сніг на черевики,
У твоїх очах чарівних
Загубив я спокій свій.
Гей-гоп, дана-дана,
Від твоїх очей, кохана,
Серце наче квітка п'яна,
А у серці дикий джміль,
Гей-гей!
Гей-гоп, моя мила,
Сонце встало, сонце сіло,
Хай дарує Бог нам силу,
Жеб здолати битий шлях.
Гей-гоп, віє вітер,
А циганський місяць світить
Золотим яскравим світлом,
Як дукат в твоїх очах!
Гей-гей! 
Приспів. (2)

----------


## Lampada

*Марія Бурмака.  
Місто ангелів*      Am           
Місто ангелів і дощів
       Dm
На казкові малюнки схоже. 
       G               C#m6
Тільки ангелів - ні душі, 
        Am              E7sus4 E
а лиш просто так - перехожі.   
Місто, що не чуже мені. 
Золоте павутиння вулиць... 
Все, здається, давно заснуло, 
окрім світла в однім вікні.  
Приспів: 
    Am7             Dm
   Тільки раз і не більше, 
             G
   знаю, не більше, 
          C          E7sus4 E
   щоб забути назавжди. 
    Am7                Dm
   Лиш на мить стану ближче, 
             G
   Я стану ближче - 
          C          E7sus4 E     
   і не зможу вже піти.  
Місто зустрічей і прощань...
і розбитих сердець, можливо. 
Берег правий і берег лівий, 
і всі шанси для сподівань.  
Місто звуків і голосів. 
По бруківці стікає тиша. 
Все стає непомітно тихше, 
І нечутне уже для всіх.  
Приспів.  
Ми стаємо серед дощів. 
Ми цього зорепаду варті. 
Що хотіти іще нам варто? - 
лиш стояти на цій межі. 
Місто пристрасті, і образ, 
і примирень таких гарячих. 
Ти, напевно, мене пробачиш - 
я прощала тебе не раз.  
Приспів... 
Закінчення: Am

----------


## Lampada

Спивае *Ніна Матвієнко*  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1yh2os2LGyg   -  *Таисия Повалий*  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bSF9uUPcNMs  -  *Тамара Гвердцители * https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2phjsQ_dsDE  -  Александр Малинин  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NY4KwJHHdX8  -  Ольга Мельник     *Чарівна скрипка*   
Em                        Am
Сіла птаха білокрила на тополю,
      D                    G H7
Сіло сонце понад вечір за поля.
 Em                     Am
Покохала, покохала я до болю
 H7                       Em
Молодого, молодого скрипаля. 
Покохала, зачарована струною,
Заблукала та мелодія в гаю.
В гай зелений журавлиною весною
Я принесла своє серце скрипалю.* 
Йшла до нього, наче місячна царівна,
Йшла до нього, як до березня весна.
І не знала, що та музика чарівна
Не для мене, а для іншої луна.
___________________________________
Відміна: 
Покохала, зачарована струною,
Заблукала у березовім гаю,
І понесла журавлиною весною
В гай зелений своє серце скрипалю.

----------


## Lampada

*Дiaнa Петриненко** 
Нащо мені чорні брови*,
Нащо карі очі,
Нащо літа молодії,
Веселі, дівочі? 
Літа мої молодії
Марно пропадають,
Очі плачуть, чорні брови
Од вітру линяють. 
Тяжко мені сиротою
На сім світі жити;
Свої люди – як чужії,
Ні з ким говорити. 
Нема кому розпитати,
Чого плачуть очі;
Нема кому розказати,
Чого серце хоче, 
Чого серце, як голубка,
День і ніч воркує:
Ніхто його не питає,
Не знає, не чує. 
Чужі люди не спитають
Та й нащо питати?
Нехай плаче сиротина,
Нехай літа тратить... 
Плач же, серце, плачте, очі,
Поки не заснули,
Голосніше, жалібніше,
Щоб вітри почули, 
Щоб понесли буйнесенькі
За синєє море
Чорнявому зрадливому
На лютеє горе.

----------


## Lampada

*Дiaнa Петриненко  * *Ой не світи, місяченьку,* Не світи нікому, Тільки світи миленькому, Як іде додому.  Світи йому ранесенько Та й розганяй хмари, А як же він іншу має, То й зайди за хмари.  Світив місяць, світив ясний, Та й зайшов за тини, А я, бідна, гірко плачу: Зрадив мене милий!  "Або ж мене вірно люби, Або ж навік лиши, Або ж мої чорні брови На папері спиши!"  "Писав же я чотири дні І чотири ночі, Та не можу ісписати Твої карі очі!"  "Писав же ти на папері – Пиши на китайці, Як не змалюєш ти звечора, То я умру вранці!"

----------


## Lampada

*Published on Oct 15, 2014 - Вадим Дубовский *  Ох, і не стелися, хрещатий барвінку,
Та і по крутій горі.
Гей, не втішайтесь злії воріженьки
Та й пригодоньці моїй. (2) 
Бо моя пригода — козацькая врода,
Та як ранняя роса.
Як вітер повіє, сонечко зігріє,
Роса на землю впаде. (2) 
Що вітер повіє, сонечко зігріє,
Роса на землю впаде.
Так моя неслава, людська поговірка
Усе марно пропаде. (2) 
На людськую славу й тую поговірку
Ще раз у Крим ісходжу.
Повні вози солі, повні мажі риби
Ще додому привезу. (2)

----------


## E-learner

*Гей, наливайте повнії чари* (Ukrainian folk song)    
Гей, наливайте повнії чари,
Щоб через вінця лилося.
Щоб наша доля нас не цуралась, 
Щоб краще в світі жилося.  
Вдармо об землю лихом-журбою
Щоб стало всім веселіше!
Вип'єм за щастя, вип'єм за долю,
Вип'єм за все що миліше. 
Гей нумо, хлопці, славні молодці,
Чом ви сумні, невеселі?
Чи у шинкарки мало горілки,
Пива чи меду не стало?  
Пиймо, панове, пиймо, братове,
Пиймо, поки іще п'ється!
Поки недоля нас не спіткала,
Поки ще лихо сміється.  
Гей, наливайте повнії чари,
Щоб через вінця лилося.
Щоб наша доля нас не цуралась,
 Щоб краще в світі жилося.

----------


## Lampada

*Реве та стогне Днiпр широкий...*

----------


## Lampada

Golem - Червона рута

----------


## Lampada

Фолк - группа "Маруся" * 
 Маруся!*

----------


## E-learner

ЩЕДРИК    
Щедрик щедрик, щедрівочка,
прилетіла ластівочка,
стала собі щебетати,
господаря викликати:
«Вийди, вийди, господарю,
подивися на кошару, —
там овечки покотились,
а ягнички народились.
В тебе товар весь хороший,
будеш мати мірку грошей,
хоч не гроші, то полова,
В тебе жінка чорноброва».
Щедрик щедрик, щедрівочка,
прилетіла ластівочка.   "ЩЕДРИК" у виконанні бійців добровольців  "ЩЕДРИК" на "Х-фактор"

----------


## Lampada

https://youtu.be/saEpkcVi1d4  *Pink Floyd* ,  Karl!

----------


## diogen_

Орест Лютий - Степану Бандере!!  https://youtu.be/v0ytbmO9lFw

----------


## Lampada

> Орест Лютий - Степану Бандере!!  https://youtu.be/v0ytbmO9lFw

 О,  теперь понятно за что решили уничтожить Украину:  за старые песни! 
(Погуглила этого Бандеру: он выступал за независимость Украины и за это сидел в тюрьмах в Польше и во время войны  в Германии. 
Почему-то убили его в 1959 году в Германии. Кому он там мешал?)

----------


## diogen_

https://youtu.be/-_tpSp2z7PM 
У НКВД длинные руки и крепкая память)) Ну туда куда он попал, ему и скатертью дорожка))-   
I

----------


## Lampada

(Поправила ссылку.)  
Убили его, как наверное и многих других, шедших  "не в ногу".  
Это нормально, что народ уважает и ценит тех, кто готов гибнуть за его свободу и независимость.

----------


## diogen_

Да не, хо*лы его любят за то, что кошек убивал, не говоря уж о евреях, русских и поляках...)  https://youtu.be/egKN3vgsphs 
Батька наш Бандера)

----------


## diogen_

https://youtu.be/dmuObuaQM5Q 
На самом деле у них  там с Бандерой все так по серьезному срослось.

----------


## Lampada

> https://youtu.be/dmuObuaQM5Q 
> На самом деле у них  там с Бандерой все так по серьезному срослось.

 Умора, только слов мне не разобрать.  Значит эти хасиды в ладах с Бандерой.  Таки Бандере и его команде евреи как враги не представляли интереса. Только частично как пособники большевиков.
Вот здесь вроде грамотно расписано: https://argumentua.com/stati/upa-ban...dlya-chainikov 
Всё равно непонятно, чего Россия должна поднимать на щит эту древнюю историю с Бандерой.   Украине ж тоже нужны свои герои.  Чем он не герой?  Не заметила про кошек, но иголки под ногти он себе загонял. Ужас!!

----------


## diogen_

Про хасидов -это прикол, монтаж, чтобы поржать можно было)
Историки - это третья древнейшая профессия, кто им платит, того и облизывают.
В Израиле считают , что хо*лы сами по своей прихоти убивали евреев, а американцы теперь заставляют эти факты замалчивать в угоду большой политике.
Вот свежак с трубы. https://youtu.be/I7r_0WaeKe0

----------


## Lampada

"Не смотрел, но осуждаю".
Может, историки и политики копают всякие исторические трагедии, но американцам в целом абсолютно безразлично, что делалось или делается в Европе или где угодно.
Украина попала в их точку зрения только по причине жуткой несправедливости этой страшной войны. 
Думаю, что россияне используют всё что угодно для оправдания их бесчинств.  То татуировки неправильные, то Бандеру возродили, что там ещё  существенного было для необходимости вторжения с танками и автоматами. 
 А евреи сами разберутся в  своей непростой истории.

----------


## diogen_

https://ru.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Батько_наш_—_Бандера
 Вот текст этой песни. Короче, чувак без ног, без рук прогнал всех москалей, которые даже свои лапти побросали!! И все благодаря Бандере!! Круто!

----------


## diogen_

Моя маленькая бандериана продолжается..)) 
Хай живе Степан  https://youtu.be/9p21W1z9DeA

----------


## diogen_

Еще немножко драйва!!
Призрак Бандеры изгоняет ватников и как джин из бутылки возвращает Крым!!  https://youtu.be/cnNBOYaotJg

----------


## diogen_

Матерая правосекторшная бандеровка исполняет "Хай живе Бандера..(др. вариация)"!!  https://youtu.be/5Vhqb9dudPA 
ПС. Долго же ей придется пни корчевать, когда дядя Вова закончит денацификацию. Пятерик, не меньше))

----------


## Lampada

Этот вытащенный из небытия Бендера такой  важный элемент? 
Да пусть хоть молятся на него.  Что это меняет?
Стоит жизни сотни тысяч погибших? А щепки и камни на месте красивых городов? 
 "Денацификация"? Я стесняюсь говорить по-русски с родственниками.
Позорище на несколько поколений

----------


## diogen_

> Этот вытащенный из небытия Бендера такой  важный элемент? 
> Да пусть хоть молятся на него.  Что это меняет?
> Стоит жизни сотни тысяч погибших? А щепки и камни на месте красивых городов? 
>  "Денацификация"? Я стесняюсь говорить по-русски с родственниками.
> Позорище на несколько поколений

 Конечно,  Бандера архиважен!! Вы Ленина читали в молодости? Тогда должны знать, какие правильные вопросы надо себе задавать!! Для чего сейчас понадобился этот херой? Кому было выгодно вытащить его из небытия? Это материалистическая диалектика, матушка!!  Он понадобился для того, чтобы затроллить всех русских и русскоговорящих!!  Чтобы пробуждать ненависть к "москалям"!! Так что дебандеризация - это квинтэссенция денацификации!!   https://youtu.be/GqfeIMmwlSk
Травим москалей! Украинская народная песня.

----------


## Lampada

Это передёргивание. Песня не народная.  Написана три(!) месяца после начала этого несправоцированного кровавого вторжения в Украину  в ответ на убийства гражданского населения:  стариков, женщин и детей.  Миллионы невинных людей бегут куда глаза глядят от танков и ракет.  И все в основном русскоговорящие. 
Кто-то берёт в руки автомат, а кто-то пишет песни. 
Бандера шмандера, полвека как в могиле, а ракеты и бомбы падают на мирные города и сёла сейчас.

----------


## diogen_

Еще кто-то нам помогает, и приближает великую Победу!! Лампада, противоречия приобрели острый, антагонистический характер!! Все решится на поле боя!! А потом наступит тишь, да гладь, да божья благодать! И города заново отстроятся, и люди домой обратно потянутся, и все вернется на круги своя!! Но мир будет уже без Бандеры и его прихвостней!! А сейчас схватка в самом разгаре, и ее надо просто пережить, как криз во время болезни!! 
Боливар, (т.е. Украина) не выдержит двоих!! 
Еще одна залихватская украинская народная песня. Немае москаля.  https://youtu.be/wD7apoBeUVw

----------


## Lampada

Кто там вам помогает? Северная Корея что ли, последняя надежда? Наверное, порабощённые солдатики получат шанс  _ хоть тушкой, хоть чучелом _  вырваться из концлагеря, даже если на пушечное мясо?

----------


## diogen_

Вот прямо сегодня в Одессе из окон звучат пророссийская музыка!! https://t.me/stranaua/56692 
Дураки, там конечно , в этом окне живут. Но тысячи других по -тихому наводят наших на всушные схроны и берлоги!!
А сто тысяч горячих корейских парней не помешали бы, но думаю это жирная утка!!

----------


## diogen_

Некие предатели передали русским "кураторам" координаты памятника Бандере во Львове ))) https://gazeta.ua/ru/articles/np/_pr...atelej/1104627

----------


## Lampada

> ... 
> А сто тысяч горячих корейских парней не помешали бы, но думаю это жирная утка!!

 Этих несчастных северных корейцев и так жалко, но кто-то уже предвкушает увидеть, как разные обиженные, которые в прошлом воевали  в Корее, налетят мстить за своих там убиенных. 
Вот наворотили дурную кашу в миролюбивой, добросердечной Украине! 
Почитала про Бандеру, таки, между прочим, был стопроцентно патриотом Украины и положил жизнь за преданность Украине.
Постоянно боролся против всех:   демократией там и не пахло. Может, и заслуживает благодарную память от украинцев.

----------


## diogen_

Корейцы бы сто пудов на этой войне пригодились!! Заполнили бы лакуны на фронте, и отвлекли бы на себя всю эту всушную шантрапу!! Но не верю!! Скорее их знаменитые супердальние пушки появятся, вот тогда хох*лы вплоть до самого Днепра узнают почем фунт лиха!!
Кашу на украине вы, американцы, заварили еще на майдане! Остался бы Янукович  у власти и никакой войной в помине и не пахло бы!! Но он оказался слизняком, бесхребетной амебой и дал себя заболтать вашим послам и посланникам, типа Вики Нуланд! А Теперь дяде Вове приходится все это головотяпство расхлёбывать!!
А Бандера и Гитлер - одного поля ягоды, ведь оба были патриотами своих стран, ну и заодно убивали всех кого не лень. Это медицинский факт!! 
И железобетонная Тулси все, что я писал про войну подтверждает! Обожаю ее)) https://youtu.be/l143zp1Jd1o

----------


## Lampada

Прям личная обида звучит.  Да шо ж тебе эта Украина сделала? Жила себе тихо и спокойно, вроде никого не трогала.  Вся восточная часть Украины русскоязычная.  Ты никого в глаза не видел,  а желаешь им зла.  Откуда такая злобность до меня не доходит.
А Янукович и его придворные нагло, в особо крупных размерах,   разворовывали Украину.  И это не выдумка.

----------


## diogen_

https://youtu.be/G4jqwe-nJ8o
 Какая личная обида? О чем вы, Лампадушка,  ничтоже сумняшеся  всуе глаголите? Все сугубо общественное, или лучше сказать, общенациональное. Мы здесь все здесь как один без устали трудимся над приближением великой Победы на благо и процветание в муках рождающейся Новороссии и уничтожения злокозненной мерзопакостной Бандерлогии!! Чтобы бредовые идеи этих самых бандерлогов даже в самом страшном сне никогда не казались бы явью!! Вот такова  правда жизни, какова она на самом деле есть!!! 
А Янукович да, воровал, но знал меру, и по размеру его деяния в подметки не годятся нышним властителям так называемой Украины!! Уже треть вашей многомиллиардной военной помощи разворовалии, но то ли еще будет ой-ё-ёй!!

----------


## Lampada

_Mоя твоя не понимает_.  Ужас какой-то.
Жаль, конечно, но никогда не договоримся.  https://twitter.com/zaklyashtor/stat...31RD0PrgQ&s=19

----------


## diogen_

Значит по разным углам забьёмся и останемся при своем мнении)) https://youtu.be/ZgmNWSoRqm4

----------


## diogen_

https://youtu.be/-Yn3L-6ZJbI
Интересно, а Даша Дугина тоже была ватницей по укропской классификации??
Или просто наудачу девочку замочили, чтобы спровоцировать на антитеррор, и еще больше оружейных и финансовых подачек выцыганить?? Мерзота!!

----------


## Lampada

Вся война - _мерзота_,  любая война.
А убийства мирного населения во время войны - военные преступления. 
Огромная вооружённая армия без провокации вторглась в чужую страну - весь мир возмутился  и старается помочь. В этом нет ничего неожиданного или предосудительного .

----------


## diogen_

Неправда!! Война с фошистами справедливая!! И раньше и сейчас!! На украине даже детей учат зиговать!! https://t.me/boris_rozhin/62270 
Убийства мирного населения, если это про геноцид русских и русскоговорящих в Донецке и Луганске, то тогда да, согласен, все остальное туфта!! 
Весь мир, это далеко не только америка и ее подпевалы- сикофанты!! Индии и Китаю нет никакого дела до Украины!! Так что отделяйте мух от котлет, пожалуйста!! 
Вот свежий бандеровский шедевр. Опять пьяных ватников прессуют)) https://youtu.be/wWuFDMbWgJo

----------


## Lampada

> Неправда!! Война с фошистами справедливая!! И раньше и сейчас!! На украине даже детей учат зиговать!! https://t.me/boris_rozhin/62270 
> Убийства мирного населения, если это про геноцид русских и русскоговорящих в Донецке и Луганске, то тогда да, согласен, все остальное туфта!! 
> Весь мир, это далеко не только америка и ее подпевалы- сикофанты!! Индии и Китаю нет никакого дела до Украины!! Так что отделяйте мух от котлет, пожалуйста!! 
> Вот свежий бандеровский шедевр. Опять пьяных ватников прессуют)) https://youtu.be/wWuFDMbWgJo

 Чистая пропаганда и полное враньё про геноцид на Донбассе.  
 Самое печальное, что тебе и тебе подобным  плевать на гибель десятков, может,  сотен тысяч солдат,  офицеров, гражданского населения  по всей Украине из-за вашей подлой войны.  
Хоть бы российских погибших и раненых пожалел и спросил:  "Зачем это?".  Песенки разыскиваешь. Тьфу!I

----------


## diogen_

Вранье и чистой воды пропаганда это то, что сиэнэн и ему подобное вам внушает на ежедневной основе!! А на Донбассе мирные люди уже восемь лет гибнут на ежедневной основе!!  Счет идет на десятки тысяч, и хох*лов там все ненавидят лютой ненавистью!! Но через неделю все изменится и мы возьмемся за дело по-настоящему!! Рожки да ножки это слишком жирно для укрорейха, мокрое место от этих иезуверов останется!! Вот!!!  https://youtu.be/KwQxfU1xwIU

----------


## diogen_

https://youtu.be/-9dGkFmogi0 
"Но все должны знать, что мы-то по большому счету всерьез пока ничего и не начинали", - указал ВВП
)))

----------


## Lampada

> https://youtu.be/-9dGkFmogi0 
> "Но все должны знать, что мы-то по большому счету всерьез пока ничего и не начинали", - указал ВВП
> )))

 Не буду смотреть. Боюсь.
Как вроде бы мало тысяч уже убитых и искалеченных.
А что будет, если им уже понравилось убивать?
То же относится к другой стороне.
Страшные незапланированные последствия?
Народы убийцы? 
PTSD - Post traumatic stress disorder?
Алкоголь, наркотики, нарушенные психики и т.п

----------


## diogen_

Не бойтесь, Лампадушка, там только песня!! А песня, это как известно, именно то что строить и жить помогает!!

----------


## diogen_

> PTSD - Post traumatic stress disorder?
> Алкоголь, наркотики, нарушенные психики и т.п

 Анатолий Полотно, поет в очень старой песне, что горе на войне, это не так страшно!Типа катарсиса! Все когда-нибудь перемелется, мука будет!! Надо быть оптимистом!
 А из песни слов, как известно, не выкинешь!! https://youtu.be/YkiF6qdlWSo

----------


## Lampada

Ничего и никогда не перемелется для матерей, жён, детей, близких убитых, искалеченных простых людей.
Ты как чужой своему народу

----------


## diogen_

Я не чужой!! Это жертвы , положенные на алтарь общей победы с фашистами!! Теперь малой кровью уже не обойтись, ваши упыри хорошо подлили масла в огонь!! Замес будет капитальный!!  https://youtu.be/0cvBsn9AhSc

----------


## Lampada

Чушь придумали на свою голову.  Нет и не было в Украине никаких фашистов.  Хватит уже притворяться.
 А шо ж вы азовцев выпустили?  Они там какую-то дурню несли. Никто на них внимания не обращал. 
Погугли "Фашизм по странам".  Нет там Украины.  Россия есть. 
"В качестве оправдания вторжения на Украину 24 февраля 2022 года президент России Владимир Путин использовал не соответствующее действительности представление Украины как неонацистского государства[31]."   https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CK5Q...CJiu2KjB4oSJEQ

----------


## diogen_

31 в скобочках это мнение  одного из изданий Вашингтонского обкома, а не истина в последней инстанции!!
Фашизм на украине расцвел пышным цветом за последние годы, и отрицать это может только слепоглухонемой!! Чтобы его увидеть нужно лишь слегка сдвинуть с  шоры и все сразу проявится как на голубом глазу!! Отмечу только, что укрофашизм  направлен в первую очередь против России, русского народа, языка и культуры и поэтому его так легко проглядеть, если кому-то это очень хочется!!
По ссылке приводится краткая история его возникновения и развития. https://ukraina.ru/20220401/1033655218.html
Но это все муть академическая! Завтра  весь расклад изменится и юго-восток наконец-то получит надежную защиту!! Не говорите, кто мой враг, скажите где он!! https://youtu.be/x--H_OuS9_s

----------


## Lampada

Почему бы России не заниматься своим народом и решать свои проблемы?  Если б игнорировали другие страны и народы, не потеряли бы десятки, может, сотни тысяч своих людей.
А те русские, которым плохо жилось, переселились бы в Россию.
Не доходит до меня.
То же относится ко всем другим "освободителям" и захватчикам. 
Бедная моя бывшая подружка Дениса:  незнамо сколько её "Перспективе" добавится работы! https://perspektiva-inva.ru/organization/ 
На снимке она вторая слева в розовой курточке.
В прежней её жизни я помогала ей с русским.

----------


## diogen_

Так русские именно это и сделали: переселились вместе со своей землей, на которой они проживали испокон веков, в Россию!! Уже все оформлено и закреплено!! Обратного пути нет!!
А "Карфаген" должен быть разрушен!! И это не я говорю, а весь народ!! А глас народа - глас божий!! И еще Ленин хорошо написал:
"Войну надо вести по-настоящему, или её совсем не вести. Середины тут быть не может"!! Ждем, когда это наконец дойдет до властей, ибо после сегодняшнего теракта это уже - капитан очевидность для всех!!

----------


## Lampada

Это как разговор слепого с глухим. 
Тема ушла в позорный офф-топик и поэтому закрывается до  лучших времён.

----------

